# Was macht ihr Beruflich ?



## BloodSteam (20. Dezember 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich weiß nicht wirklich welchen Weg ich nehmen möchte.
Ich wäre gerne ein Ingenieur, was macht ihr so beruflich?


----------



## bschicht86 (20. Dezember 2017)

Was macht dir denn Spaß? Was ist dein Hobby? 

Ich habe mir jedenfalls mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht. (Falls das bei dir überhaupt möglich ist)


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2017)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne ein Ingenieur, was macht ihr so beruflich?



Ich bin einer (übrigens ziemlich viele Mods hier ). 

Was hält dich davon ab auch einer zu werden? Wenn das das ist was dir großen Spaß macht (und NUR dann - denn wenn du das nicht sehr gerne tust wirst du das Studium nicht schaffen) dann mach das.
Dieser Weg wird kein leichter sein haben schon andere gesungen und an der Stelle haben sie Recht - aber mach nichts anderes nur weils ein leichterer Weg ist, denn an einem Studium vielleicht nach nem Jahr oder zwei zu scheitern ist viel viel weniger schlimm als etwas zu lernen was man weniger will und sich dann 40 Jahre lang darüber zu ärgern dass man vielleicht hätte Ingenieur werden wollen und es nie versucht hat.

Ich hab auch vorm Studium einen Beruf erlernt und dann als Geselle bemerkt dass das auf Dauer doch hart langweilig werden würde. Was würde ich mich heute ärgern wenn ich nicht danach dann auffe Uni gelatscht wäre. Klar war das im Wesentlichen ätzend (gleichzeitig arbeiten + MINT-Fach studieren = no Freizeit) aber heute darf ich dafür was machen was sehr interessant und fordernd ist und nebenbei verdiene ich jetzt in normaler Büroarbeitszeit noch etwas mehr als davor rund um die Uhr Schichtarbeit (übrigens auch ein grund weiter zu machen - denn 40 Jahre Schichtarbeit willst du nicht. Wirklich nicht).


Das Hobby zum Beruf machen ist sicherlich sehr angenehm wenn man das hinbekommt... bei mir wurde das Hobby IT nur zum ehrenamtlichen Mod hier und das Hobby Musik zum zumeist ehrenamtlichen Dirigent und Aushilfsmusiker in diversen Vereinen.


----------



## Amon (20. Dezember 2017)

Darf man fragen in welche Richtung du studiert hast Alki?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (20. Dezember 2017)

Key Account im Bereich Windenergie.


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2017)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> Ich weiß nicht wirklich welchen Weg ich nehmen möchte.
> Ich wäre gerne ein Ingenieur, was macht ihr so beruflich?



Ich wär auch gern einer...

Mit 38 aber zu spät.

Bin gelernter Industriemechaniker, dann 2012 Meister, 2016 dann Abschluss in BWL gemacht. Alles neben der Arbeit.

Aber der Meister, in Verbindung mit Mechaniker und der Betriebswirtschaftsabschluss haben mich auf ne Ingenieursstelle gebracht. Auch etwas Glück dabei.

Es muss also nicht immer Abi und direkt danach Studium sein.

Mach was dir Spaß macht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Darf man fragen in welche Richtung du studiert hast Alki?


Maschinenbau spezialisiert auf Prozesstechnik.



orca113 schrieb:


> Mit 38 aber zu spät.


Nö. Wir haben einen Mod im Team der noch später erfolgreich studiert hat wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Nur sind die Hürden eben dann sehr groß (Verdienstausfall, Familienzeitreduktion usw.)

Allerdings ist dein Werdegang auch so schon beeindruckend.


----------



## shadie (20. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin einer (übrigens ziemlich viele Mods hier ).
> 
> Was hält dich davon ab auch einer zu werden? Wenn das das ist was dir großen Spaß macht (und NUR dann - denn wenn du das nicht sehr gerne tust wirst du das Studium nicht schaffen) dann mach das.
> Dieser Weg wird kein leichter sein haben schon andere gesungen und an der Stelle haben sie Recht - aber mach nichts anderes nur weils ein leichterer Weg ist, denn an einem Studium vielleicht nach nem Jahr oder zwei zu scheitern ist viel viel weniger schlimm als etwas zu lernen was man weniger will und sich dann 40 Jahre lang darüber zu ärgern dass man vielleicht hätte Ingenieur werden wollen und es nie versucht hat.
> ...



Kann ich nur beipflichten.

Ich bin Kaufmann im Groß und Außenhandel | und nun seit 5 Jahren als Einkäufer angestellt.
Verdiene nicht schlecht, macht auch Spaß, bin aber jetzt am überlegen mich Richtung IT umzubilden/weiterzubilden weil es mich eben einfach sehr interessiert, weiß aber noch nicht genau was und wie und wo.

Wenn ich nix interessantes für mich finde werde ich noch den Fachwirt kommendes Jahr nachholen und dann vielleicht noch den Master drauf setzen.

Wichtig ist nur, nicht auf einem Punkt stehen zu bleiben.
Stillstand = Rückschritt

Ist einfach so.

Aber wichtig ist das man sich für die anfallende Arbeit interessiert.
Wenn man dann noch Spaß dabei hat ist es umso besser, ist aber natürlich nicht garantiert.


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2017)

Ingenieur ist aber nicht gerade spezifisch. 
Wirtschaftsingenieur, Elektroingenieur, Bauingenieur?

<- Ist Softwareingenieur
Also nicht Programmierer sondern Projektmanagement, Anforderungsanalyse, Design, Wartung, ...


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Maschinenbau spezialisiert auf Prozesstechnik.
> 
> 
> Nö. Wir haben einen Mod im Team der noch später erfolgreich studiert hat wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> ...



Danke Alki.

Hast recht. Man hat mich an der Arbeit gefragt wegen Studium aber ich habe den Gegenvorschlag mit bwl gemacht und das ging auch.

Hatte eben Angst das ich dann ganz schnell wieder Single bin und die Verlobung gelöst wird


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hatte eben Angst das ich dann ganz schnell wieder Single bin und die Verlobung gelöst wird



Och, das muss ne Beziehung aushalten können^^

Ich bin mittlerweile mit der Frau verheiratet, die ich vor ewigen Zeiten kennen gelernt hatte noch bevor ich Azubi war. In der Zeit Arbeiten+Studieren+lernen haben wir uns teilweise mal ein, zwei Wochen nicht gesehen (obwohl wir damals nur 12 km auseinander wohnten) weil man dann einfach nen 14 Stunden-Tag hat.

Das unterscheidet echte Beziehungen von flüchtigen.


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Och, das muss ne Beziehung aushalten können^^
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile mit der Frau verheiratet, die ich vor ewigen Zeiten kennen gelernt hatte noch bevor ich Azubi war. In der Zeit Arbeiten+Studieren+lernen haben wir uns teilweise mal ein, zwei Wochen nicht gesehen (obwohl wir damals nur 12 km auseinander wohnten) weil man dann einfach nen 14 Stunden-Tag hat.
> 
> Das unterscheidet echte Beziehungen von flüchtigen.



Du hast recht.

Aber wenn du wüsstest was die junge Dame mit mir schon mitgemacht hat... sie hat oft genug zurück gesteckt. Nein. Jetzt ist mein Privatleben mal dran.


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin einer (übrigens ziemlich viele Mods hier ).





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nö. Wir haben einen Mod im Team der noch später erfolgreich studiert hat wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Nur sind die Hürden eben dann sehr groß (Verdienstausfall, Familienzeitreduktion usw.)



 ...hier ist er. Nach 14 Jahren Arbeit habe ich mich auch erst mit 30 Jahren ans Studium (Maschinenbau) gemacht. Auch wenn der Weg schwer war, lohnt es sich in Summe.


----------



## Acandri (20. Dezember 2017)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> Ich weiß nicht wirklich welchen Weg ich nehmen möchte.
> Ich wäre gerne ein Ingenieur, was macht ihr so beruflich?



Ich für meinen Teil bin Industriemechaniker mit Weiterbildung zum Techniker für Maschinenbau/Konstruktion, Ausbilder und REFA-Heinzel.


Wenn du dir noch nicht sicher bist wie dein Weg aussehen könnte, stelle dir die Ffrage "Was macht mir Spaß? Wobei vergeht die Zeit am schnellsten?"
Wichtig ist das du zu dir selbst ehrlich bist.

Wenn du dir diese Frage beantwortet hast, lohnt sich der Besuch von Jobmessen, Berufsschulen, Unis oder schlicht von Firmen in der Umgebung.
Eine freundliche Frage wird keiner abweisen und an den Schulen gibt es entsprechende Lehrer die du gezielt ansprechen kannst.


----------



## Lok92 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin Maschinen und Anlagenführer mit Schwerpunkt auf Metall und Kunststoff Technik. Geplant war eine Weiterbildung nach der abgeschlossenen Ausbildung, aber ich habs ehrlich gesagt nicht so mit der Schule gehabt. ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2017)

Acandri schrieb:


> Wenn du dir noch nicht sicher bist wie dein Weg aussehen könnte, stelle dir die Ffrage "Was macht mir Spaß? Wobei vergeht die Zeit am schnellsten?"
> Wichtig ist das du zu dir selbst ehrlich bist.



Stimmt, das Problem ist wenn da dann "ZOCKEN!!" oder "pennen" rauskommt. 
Halbwegs produktiv muss das Ergebnis (leider) schon sein so lange wir noch kein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen haben^^


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2017)

Beruflich? 
Nichts (außer es zählen Nebenbeschäftigungen).
Studieren.

Allerdings zuvor gelernter Technischer Assistent im Bereich Informatik. Jetzt Soziologie an der Uni. Jop, also um 180° was anderes.


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Problem ist wenn da dann "ZOCKEN!!" oder "pennen" rauskommt.
> Halbwegs produktiv muss das Ergebnis (leider) schon sein so lange wir noch kein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen haben^^



Auch diese (nennen wir sie mal) Begabungen haben einen Platz in der Welt. Ob als Spiele- oder Bettentester, man muss seine Nische nur finden und dann auch besetzen dürfen.
Für große Sprünge reicht die Bezahlung aber leider selten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...hier ist er. Nach 14 Jahren Arbeit habe ich mich auch erst mit 30 Jahren ans Studium (Maschinenbau) gemacht. Auch wenn der Weg schwer war, lohnt es sich in Summe.


Bei mir hatte es nur zum Vorhof der Hölle gereicht, Technikerschule ( Maschinenbau " Konstruktion " ) und zeitgleich noch REFA Sachbearbeiter ( 2 x 3 Std. am Abend in der Woche ). Leider war es eher vergebens da zu dem Zeitpunkt quasi keine Stellen zu bekommen waren für lange Zeit.
Angefangen hat es mit dem Kfz. Mechaniker, dann Decksmann und Motorenwärter, Kampfmittelbergung vom Buddler bis zum Sondengänger, dann folgten wieder Jahre im Kfz. Gewerbe, Garten und Landschaftsbau, Servicetechniker für Druckluftanlagen und dann Hausmeister. Derzeitig ist es aber eher der klassiche Dreikampf aus Hausmeister, Gärtner und Mädchen für alles. Am Ende nicht viel und keine Reichtümer aber nach den ganzen persönlichen und gesundheitlichen Tiefschlägen gehts auch schlimmer. Durch viele nichtgenannte Berufe bin ich wenigstens in der Lage mir die Kosten der Handwerker zu sparen


----------



## blautemple (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich oute mich mal als typischer Sysadmin 
Als Kind immer an PCs rumgeschraubt und jetzt kümmer ich mich um die IT Landschaft "meines" Betriebs.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Angefangen hat es mit dem Kfz. Mechaniker, dann Decksmann und Motorenwärter, Kampfmittelbergung vom Buddler bis zum Sondengänger, dann folgten wieder Jahre im Kfz. Gewerbe, Garten und Landschaftsbau, Servicetechniker für Druckluftanlagen und dann Hausmeister. Derzeitig ist es aber eher der klassiche Dreikampf aus Hausmeister, Gärtner und Mädchen für alles.



Du wärst ja fast schneller wenn du aufzählst was du alles NICHT gemacht hast. 
Absolutes Multitalent der Doc.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du wärst ja fast schneller wenn du aufzählst was du alles NICHT gemacht hast.
> Absolutes Multitalent der Doc.


Da kann ich fast mithalten, aber das dauert lange.
Gelernt hab ich Zerspanungsfacharbeiter mit Abitur (technisch).
Dann rief die Armee.
Da war ich 3 Jahre bei den Panzern.

Danach 6 Jahre Studium (Bauelementetechnologie / Industrieelektronik.
Abschluß als Ingenieur.
Nachdiplomierung Anfang der 90er Jahre zum Dipl.-Ing (FH).

Gejobbt hab ich lange als Servicedienstleister für die Kraftwerke in Süddeutschland, Projekt-Ing., Service-Ing. und lange im Handel (Einzelhandel - Großmarkt - Kleinunternehmen).

So um die 1.000 PCs hab ich von innen gesehen und auch etwa so viel Notebooks.

Programmieren kann ich auch ein bißchen (VB, VBA, BASIC, PL1, Fortran, Z80-Assembler (hab ich wieder vergessen)).

Und ich hab mir mit über 40 Jahren noch Visual Basic beigebracht mit guter Literatur (Monadjemi).

Mein Traum war Fernsehservicetechniker.
Dann kamen die Computer - da bin ich hängengeblieben.


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2017)

Hier einer aus der Chemie-Branche, gelernter Laborant seit 2003, danach in der Entwicklung, QS, Technikum, Vertrieb, fast alles durch..
Ein Jahr Ausland in US-Niederlassung, und jetzt mit 35 Jahren wieder auf Schule für den Industriemeister Chemie und bin vorrausichtlich im März 2018 fertig. Geht alles auch im Alter noch, auch wenn's mit Lernen schwieriger wird.
Allerdings hat man ne ganz andere Motivation und Sicht auf die Dinge. Hat also auch seine Vorteile, später noch mal was nachzuschieben. Ob ich dann aber den Techn. Betriebswirt noch nachschiebe, muss ich mir noch überlegen. In Teilzeit ist das alles extrem anstrengend. 6 Tage Woche plus Unterricht aufarbeiten nebenher.
Bereut hab ich es aber bisher nicht. 
Vieles dazu gelernt, das ich aktuell im Job anwenden kann, Ausbilderschein, Personalführung etc. 
Man merkt regelrecht, dass man professioneller wird.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Dezember 2017)

Oh OH
Alle so tolle Berufe hir- Und ich^^
Also ich bin mit Fachhochschulreife und 1,83 Schnitt, mit Freude im Pflaster/Straßenbau angefangen (wollte eigentlich den Beruf Tischler/In ergreifen).
Ich wollte aber immer mehr im Bereich Mathematik,Physik. Das ist es was mich Interessiert.
In der Schule war ich einer der Besten in Mathematik- Immer Platz 2 oder 3 von ca 500- 600 Schülern--Nikolai war immer Besser.(auch im Sprinten war er immer schneller... obwohl ich schnell war..ahhhh^^.Hab auch viele Test,Kurse und Weiterbildungen im Gesamtmathematischen Bereich. Habe leider aber nie weiter darauf aufgebaut es hatte einfach nur Spaß gemacht

Jetzt Arbeite ich als: Berufsbezeichnung! Spezialbaufacharbeiter Schwerpunkt Straßen-/Tief- und Fernmelde-/Kabel-/Anlagenbau. ganz Meisterlich.
Da ich aber Handwerklich sehr Geschickt bin gibt es da noch viele andere echte Verdienste^^
Ich bin mit Autos Reperariern aufgewachsen. Also reparieren nicht tauschen. Beim Porsche 928 mit Wagenheber allein das Getriebe wieder flott machen am Straßenrand in Italien fällt mir spontan ein.... . Ich mache aber alles Holzbau/ Dachstühle, Mauern/ verputzen, Autos. Mein Vater hatte eine große Fenster u. Elementemontage Firma, also muss ich auch das können^^....Ich wäre auch ein Toller Hausmeister^^.
Beim PC kann ich ehr die Groben Sachen^^ Ein paar kleinere Programme schreiben in B und ein wenig C! Hardware kann ich gut weiß aber nicht immer wie jedes Teil im Quarks Funktioniert wie die Pros. hir^^

Aber ich Überlege schon lange Ob ich mich mit dem Thema Astrophysik weitergehend beschäftige und mich dort einschreibe. Das ist mein Traum Ich Liebe das Weltall und die Natur das weit weg vom Thema Mensch. Mit 29 Ist es noch nicht zu spät. Dann kann ich meine Hobbys verbinden Mountainbiken Sternen Fotografie und Nachthimmel Beobachtung^^ denk ich mir mal so. Ein Unglaublich toller Beruf Astrophysiker/In. Planeten Sonnensystem Funktionsweisen der Grundkräfte die Schwerkrft finde ich sehr Beeindruckend. Molekulare Teilchen...etc Toll


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

> Du wärst ja fast schneller wenn du aufzählst was du alles NICHT gemacht hast.


Glaub ich eher nicht bei dem was es alles an Berufen gibt und das PC Zeugs kann man hier ja getrost unerwähnt lassen und ist auch nicht mehr das Hobby.


> Dann rief die Armee.


Ja die rufen oft und lange und da ich nicht mehr als Freibeuter unterwegs war durfte ich letztlich auch mit Anwesenheit glänzen. Reichte aber nur zur Pflicht da ich für die Kür die gewisse Hirachie und Untergebenheit vermissen ließ  ( auf einem Schiff wäre so mancher " Oliven Vorsteher " baden gegangen oder dem heiligen Geist begegnet )



> Mit 29 Ist es noch nicht zu spät.


Damit ist man nicht mal eingefahren. Mit Ü 50 lerne ich auch immer fast täglich noch was dazu, ansonsten würde ich das Berufsleben kaum ertragen


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja die rufen oft und lange und da ich nicht mehr als Freibeuter unterwegs war durfte ich letztlich auch mit Anwesenheit glänzen.


Tja, da hätte ich mir das Studium an die Backe schmieren können als privilegiertes Kind einer Intelligenzlerfamilie. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit Ü 50 lerne ich auch immer fast täglich noch was dazu, ansonsten würde ich das Berufsleben kaum ertragen


Stimmt auffallend.

Na ja, die paar Jahre bis zum Vorruhestand kriegen wir auch noch rum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

> als privilegiertes Kind einer Intelligenzlerfamilie


Bei mir reichte es nur für Splitter vom ollen Holzlöffel und ein eher mittelprächtiger Hauptschulabschluß hätte das Wort Studium zur Lachnummer verkommen lassen. Bis zum Techniker studierte ich nur Speisekarten, Fahrpläne etc. womit man wohl kaum hoch dotierte Jobs bekommen hätte und Kneipenkunde nur für die Selbstständigkeit taugt wenn man nicht sein einziger bester Kunde ist


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin in 1,5 Jahren (hoffentlich ) ein ausgelernter Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2017)

<-- Angestellter im Öffentlichen Dienst (Stadtverwaltung). Quereinsteiger mit sozialwissenschaftlichem Master, also keine Verwaltungsausbildung.


----------



## P2063 (21. Dezember 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich bin in 1,5 Jahren (hoffentlich ) ein ausgelernter Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration.



Dann schon mal vorab Willkommen im Club. Hab auch FiSi gelernt damals noch einem der ersten Jahrgänge und finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie sehr ich nach dieser Ausbildung herum gekommen bin und wie sich das gesamte Arbeitsumfeld stetig wandelt.

In der Ausbildung war noch 4HE Server selbst zusammen schrauben angesagt und wir haben ganze Racks voll mit Ultra2 SCSI Platten gepackt. Wir kamen auf ca 1,2TB pro Schrank was damals unsagbar viel war und heute steckt fast schon mehr Speicher in jedem Laptop...

Danach ein paar Semester Bioinformatik studiert, war aber irgendwie nix für mich. Zuviel programmieren, zu wenig Praxis. Hab dann einen Job im Messebau gefunden und ein paar Jahre die IT und AV Technik auf den Messeständen von Microsoft betreut, besonders toll waren natürlich immer Cebit und Gamescom, damals noch in Leipzig wo wir 48 Xboxen in ein Riesenrad eingebaut haben. Ist aber körperlich kein Job den man ewig machen kann, also hab ich mich irgendwann neu orientiert im Bereich Videoconferencing/Telepresence mit Fokus auf Tandberg (jetzt Cisco), Polycom und Radvision/Avaya. Bei den Installationen bin ich auch wieder weltweit viel herum gekommen (bis Südamerika) aber irgendwann war bei so viel Reisetätigkeit auch die Luft raus. Mittlerweile hab ich auf die "Kundenseite" gewechselt und betreue die Videoinfrastruktur eines Automobilkonzerns. Momentan keine großen Pläne zu wechseln, aber man weiß ja nie was noch so kommt, bisher hat sich schließlich mit jedem neuen Arbeitgeber das Gehalt fast verdoppelt


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> privilegiertes Kind einer Intelligenzlerfamilie.



Wie sieht das bei euch eigentlich aus... es wird ja oft behauptet wenn die Eltern hohe Bildungsabschlüsse erreicht haben sind die Kinder tendentiell hier auch besser. Ich schätze mal ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist das sicher nicht einfach weil auch das Umfeld schon entsprechend in eine Richtung schiebt aber ich bin da ein ziemliches Gegenbeispiel...

Meine Eltern haben ganz "normale" Berufe erlernt mit 15 wies damals war (Vater ist Industriekaufmann, meine Mutter Sekretärin bzw. arbeitet jetzt als Bankangestellte) und bei meinen Großeltern haben die Damen nichts gelernt (Hausfrau halt damals) und meine mittlerweile verstorbenen Opas waren (traditionell saarländisch) Hüttenarbeiter und Bergmann - also richtige böse körperliche Arbeit.

Ich bin der erste und bisher einzige Vertreter der Familie der einen höheren Bildungsabschluss als mittlere Reife erreicht hat (wenn man meine Frau mal nicht mitrechnet). Also von zu Hause aus konnte man mir weder finanziell noch schullisch groß weiterhelfen (obwohl meine Mutter wirklich alles getan hatte was sie konnte), was ich aber geerbt habe und worauf es denke ich am meisten ankommt ist eine gewisse Sturheit/Durchhaltevermögen... das hatten sie hier alle.

Ich glaube weniger die Intelligenz (falls überhaupt erblich) noch die Berufe oder Gehalt der Eltern sind groß ausschlaggebend sondern die Einstellung und Erziehung ob man die freien Stunden mit RTL2 verbringt weil die Eltern es vormachen oder Bücher liest weil die Eltern es vormachen. Wenn man jedes Jahr 20 Kilo Bücher aller Art gefressen hat weil es üblich war in der Familie wirds per se schon schwer in der Schule zu versagen.


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich mache derzeit als "offizieller" Geselle Ingenieuersarbeit, wenigstens auch dementsprechend gut bezahlt. Hat schon was gehabt, als ich die ersten 2 Wochen bezahlt bekam, dass das fast soviel war, als ich vorher bekam.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> es wird ja oft behauptet wenn die Eltern hohe Bildungsabschlüsse erreicht haben sind die Kinder tendentiell hier auch besser. Ich schätze mal ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist das sicher nicht einfach weil auch das Umfeld schon entsprechend in eine Richtung schiebt aber ich bin da ein ziemliches Gegenbeispiel...
> [...]
> Wenn ich mich da mal mit meinen eigenen Beobachtungen einklinken darf: In meinem Abitur-Jahrgang (2016, also noch nicht lange her) hatte ich immer den Eindruck, dass diejenigen, die am besten waren, auch Akademiker bzw. reiche Eltern haben. Ich war dagegen einer der wenigen, zumindest in meiner damaligen Klasse, der "normal gebildete" Eltern hat. Die haben mir auch schon früh in der Schulzeit gesagt, dass sie mir bei schulischen Dingen nicht mehr helfen können.



Wenn ich mich da mal mit meinen eigenen Beobachtungen einklinken darf: In meinem Abitur-Jahrgang (2016, also noch nicht lange her) hatte ich immer den Eindruck, dass diejenigen, die am besten waren, auch Akademiker bzw. reiche Eltern haben. Ich war dagegen einer der wenigen, zumindest in meiner damaligen Klasse, der "normal gebildete" Eltern hat. Die haben mir auch schon früh in der Schulzeit gesagt, dass sie mir bei schulischen Dingen nicht mehr helfen können. Mittlerweile bin ich der erste in meiner Familie, der studiert.
Ich bezweifle, zumindest in der gymnasialen Oberstufe, dass RTL2 bzw. andere plakative Beispiele keinen allzu großen Einfluss haben. Dieser spielt meiner Erfahrung aus'm Bundesfreiwilligendienst an einer Brennpunktschule eher in den mittleren und niedrigeren Schulen eine Rolle. Außerdem war ich ein Bücherwurm, obwohl in meinem Umfeld gar keine Bücher gelesen wurden.

Geld und Zeit ist eine großer Faktor in meinen Augen. Eltern, die Geld haben, können ihren Kindern auch entsprechende Nachhilfe finanzieren, bzw. können sich als Akademiker zusammen mit dem Kind mit dem Schulstoff auseinandersetzen. Da meine Eltern selbstständig waren, zusätzlich gesundheitliche Probleme und Pflege der Großeltern dazukamen, musste ich in meiner Schulzeit ohne Nachhilfe oder Beschäftigung mit meinen Eltern auskommen. Auch zwei Klassenfahrten in der Oberstufe (normale Oberstufenfahrt und eine Projektfahrt ins Ausland) musste ich selber bezahlen (Führerschein natürlich auch). Also musste ich neben der Schule noch arbeiten.
Kombiniert führte das alles nicht zu einer einfachen Schulzeit, die wahrscheinlich auch nicht jeder durchgehalten hätte, vor allem da ich noch die "Ehre" hatte, dem ersten holsteinischem G8-Jahrgang anzugehören. Aber ich bin meinen Weg bisher gegangen und studiere Geographie, was ein sehr spannendes und interessantes Fach ist.


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> sondern die Einstellung und Erziehung



Sehe ich ähnlich. Meine beiden Grossväter waren Bauern/Fabrikarbeiter und Grossmütter haben sich eben um Haus & Hof gekümmert.
Mein Vater hat Werkzeugmacher gelernt, dann Maschinenbau Abendstudium. Ohne finanzielle & sonstige Hilfe der Eltern.
Jetzt haben eigentlich alle meine Cousins & Cousinen mindestens einen Bachelorabschluss wobei ich uns nicht als Akademiker bezeichnen würde ^^

Aber wie gesagt, es kommt meiner Meinung nach drauf an wie man die Kinder erzieht, auch wenn man ihnen nicht unbedingt in schulischen und finanziellen Belangen weiter helfen kann.


----------



## Jimiblu (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich mache was ganz anderes als Mint oder Ingenieur. Ich habe Heilerziehungspfleger gelernt und bin seit einiger Zeit Sonderpädagoge (auf Probe Beamter). Ein Ingenieursstudium hätte mich auch gereizt, aber dafür war mein Abi zu schlecht 
Immerhin hab ich Sachunterricht als Fach, da kann ich immer schön Experimente und Naturwissenschaften mit den Kiddies praktizieren (natürlich auf einem sehr basalen Niveau).


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Ein Ingenieursstudium hätte mich auch gereizt, aber dafür war mein Abi zu schlecht


Is doch wurscht, ich hatte auch nurn mittelmäßiges Abi.

Es war sogar so, dass die ganzen Leute die im Studium mit 1er Abis ankamen (und sich ggf. noch geil(er) fanden) nach dem ersten Semester größtenteils weg waren. Der Grund ist einfach:
Ein 1er Abi schaffste dadurch, dass du alles auswendig kannst. Beim Maschinenbaustudium hilft dir das genau Null, denn hier musste verstehen und anwenden. Das konnten die Leute mit Abis zwischen 2 und 4 fast durchgehend besser als die mit 1 (was ich ziemlich erschreckend fand).

Von den 40 Leuten die bei uns durchgekommen sind (von ~150 Ersties) waren nur ne Handvoll dabei dir schon in der Schule überflieger waren, die meisten waren so in dem Dreh wie ich (Abi 2,6 - Studium dann 2,1).


----------



## Jimiblu (21. Dezember 2017)

@Alk: Ja hab ich auch festgestellt. Das zieht sich aber durch alle Studiengänge, dass die ersten Semester zum Aussieben der "Auswendig Lerner" genutzt werden. Der NC ist genau deswegen auch ein schlechtes Auswahlkriterium, einfach weil schulische und universitäre Leistungen und Anforderungen Null Vergleichbarkeit aufweisen.

Zu deiner Frage oben nach der Vererbbarkeit von Berufen: ich bin da nicht wirklich auf dem Stand der Forschung, kann mich aber erinnern, im Studium mal etwas darüber gehört zu haben. Intelligenz spielt tatsächlich eine untergeordnete Rolle dabei während das soziale Umfeld und Milieu, die Erziehung und die persönlichen Charaktereigenschaften und Interessen maßgeblich prägend sind. 
Noch im 17./18./ teilweise 19. Jahrhundert gab es für den größten Teil der Bevölkerung kaum Möglichkeiten einen anderen Beruf zu ergreifen als denjenigen, den die Eltern innehatten. Entweder man wurde wie der Vater Bauer, Schuhmacher, Kutscher, Soldat o. Ä. oder im Fall der Frauen häufig Wäscherin/Näherin und vor allem Hausfrau.
In vielen ländlichen Gebieten sind die Menschen häufig ihr Leben lang nicht aus ihrem Dorf heraus gekommen (50km Umkreis, als max 1-2 Tagesreisen per pedes oder auf dem Pferd), insofern war die Rolle vordefiniert.
Mit der Industrialisierung und letztendlich der Globalisierung (plus den heutigen Bewegungsradien in sehr kurzer Zeit, Stichwort Flugzeug) hat sich das schon sehr gewandelt. 
Ich persönlich glaube, dass das Milieu und familiäre Umfeld, in dem man aufwächst den größten Einfluss auf uns hat, denn die prägenden Jahre der Kindheit und Jugend beeinflussen uns ein Leben lang. Wer mit, überspitzt gesagt, Gewalt, Drogen und der Hoffnungslosigkeit im Kölner Hartz 4 Plattenbau aufgewachsen ist (und dem wahrscheinlich geringen Bildungsgrad im Vergleich einer Akademikerfamilie im Vorort) hat voraussichtlich schlechtere Chancen im (Berufs)leben. Zwar spielen in diesen Teufelskreis Eltern->ungelernte Arbeiter->geringere Bildungschancen->Sohn ungelernter Arbeiter etc. noch viele andere Faktoren rein, aber die Einflüsse sind da.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

Anstatt Maschinenbau wollte ich ja eher den Kfz. Techniker basteln nur war dort zu dem Zeitpunkt nix frei und Tischler oder Maler / Lackierer wurde abgelehnt. Ein Studium hätte ich danach wohl noch anstrengen können aber aber ich hatte danach auch keine Lust mehr auf " Schule "  und man will ja auch mal wieder Taler generieren.
Ein gewisser Freiraum sollte neben Einstellung und Erziehung auch gegeben sein und Standesdünkel sollten in der Schublade bleiben wie familiäre Traditionen im Beruf. Habe in meinem Leben schon vieles sehen dürfen und auch selbst erlebt ( ich hätte streng gläubiger Katholik werden sollen und vom Beruf Landwirt )


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch eigentlich aus... es wird ja oft behauptet wenn die Eltern hohe Bildungsabschlüsse erreicht haben sind die Kinder tendentiell hier auch besser. Ich schätze mal ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist das sicher nicht einfach weil auch das Umfeld schon entsprechend in eine Richtung schiebt aber ich bin da ein ziemliches Gegenbeispiel...


Wenn sich die Eltern wirklich um ihre Kinder kümmern und sie auch mal laufen lassen, stimmt das so.
Eine Uberbevormundung oder Nichtbeachtung bewirkt meist genau das Gegenteil und erzeugt Assis.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben ganz "normale" Berufe erlernt mit 15 wies damals war (Vater ist Industriekaufmann, meine Mutter Sekretärin bzw. arbeitet jetzt als Bankangestellte)


Mein Vater war sein leben lang Schwerarbeiter (Heizer, Bergmann, Transportarbeiter.
Meine Mutter ist studierter Ökonom.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ich am meisten ankommt ist eine gewisse Sturheit/Durchhaltevermögen... das hatten sie hier alle. .


Beweist meine Tochter ausdrücklich mit ihrem Masterabschluß (endlich!).

Das Abi war bei mir um einiges schlechter, als bei ihr.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube weniger die Intelligenz (falls überhaupt erblich) noch die Berufe oder Gehalt der Eltern sind groß ausschlaggebend sondern die Einstellung und Erziehung ob man die freien Stunden mit RTL2 verbringt weil die Eltern es vormachen oder Bücher liest weil die Eltern es vormachen.


Quite Right.

Natürlich komme ich aus dem östlichen Bildungssystem, das war in vielen Bereichen einfach effektiver (gleiche Bücher und Lehrstoff für alle).
Obwohl die technische Ausstattung der Hochschulen nicht auf Westniveau war, die Ausbildung war es, das merkt man heute noch.


----------



## fctriesel (22. Dezember 2017)

<-- Wirtschaftsingenieur Fachrichtung technisches Facility Mangement.


----------



## efdev (22. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch eigentlich aus... es wird ja oft behauptet wenn die Eltern hohe Bildungsabschlüsse erreicht haben sind die Kinder tendentiell hier auch besser.


Vater Landwirt (Hauptschule), Mutter Büro irgendwas Dingens (mittlere Reife) und ich hab jetzt mit dem Studium begonnen, trotz RTLII statt Büchern  (als es noch gut war mit Pokemon und so ein Zeug).
Und auch meine Brüder sind vom Bildungsgrad nicht unbedingt hinter mir, der größere hat auch sein Fachabi wobei dieser seinen Seelenfrieden nicht im Studium gefunden hat und mein kleiner Bruder hat zwar nur die mittlere Reife hätte das Fachabi aber locker machen können.

Ich glaube auch nicht unbedingt das die Eltern alleine so ausschlaggebend sind wie das gesamte Umfeld an sich, es kommt halt alles in einer Suppe zusammen und je nachdem passt die Würze am Ende oder schlägt in die eine oder andere Richtung aus.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

netter Thread.

Ich bin Einrichtungsberater. Um genauer zu sein Küchenplaner.
Da bin ich seit genau 10 Jahren. Wo gelernt, da geblieben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> netter Thread.



Auf jeden Fall... es ist unglaublich praktisch zu wissen welcher User in welchem Gebiet Ahnung hat. Da kann man schnell und einfach richtig gute Tipps in den entprechenden Gebieten bekommen.
Alleine untern Mods hat man da schon viel gewonnen - wir haben zwar ne hohe Ingenieursquote aber so mancher Ratschlag vom Juristen oder Zahntechniker unter uns hat mir auch schon geholfen.


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren als Produktionshelfer angefangen und bin aktuell "Manufacturing Technician" 

Meine Mutter hat mich und meine beiden Schwestern alleine großgezogen, die eine macht aktuell ihren Master und die andere geht noch zu Schule.
Ich habe ein duales Studium Elektrotechnik angefangen, in der Firma hats mir aber nicht so recht gefallen und es ging eher um Energietechnik, mitlerweile weiß ich aber, dass ich mir Spaß an Elektronik und Informatik habe.
Mein Plan ist Mechatronik oder etwas in der Richtung zu studieren, muss nur mal ausm Ar*** kommen


----------



## DataDino (22. Dezember 2017)

Ausgangspunkt durchschnittlicher Hauptschulabschluss, unbändigem Interesse und Drang, in der IT-Welt Fuß zu fassen. Leider wurden mir die weiterführenden Schulen verwehrt.
1. Ausbildung zum KFZ-Mechatroniker (Abbruch nach 2 Jahren und 8 Monaten wegen gesundheitlicher Probleme)
2. Nebenjob im Verkauf
3. Technischer Kundendienst (Telefon) Breitband (inkl. halbes Jahr Mitentwicklung an einer webbasierten Software zur Störungsaufnahme und automatisierter Informationsverteilung)
4. Technischer Kundendienst (Telefon) Mobilfunk (inkl. Entwicklung und Aufbau eines Informationsportals zu den technischen Hintergründen und den typischen Einrichtungs- und Konfigurationsschritten von Smartphones)
5. Verkauf Gastronomie
6. Verkauf und Service IT-/EDV-Fachhandel (leider an dem Standort verschenktes Potenzial gewesen)
7. Teilqualifizierung bei der Dekra Lager und Logistik
8. Lagerrist in der Kunststoff- und Stahlindustrie (bis heute - Wechsel in die Verwaltung/Disposition in Aussicht gestellt - UND mein erster richtiger unbefristeter Festvertrag meines Lebens)

Habe meine IT-/EDV-Leidenschaften komplett auf meine Freizeit verlagert und genieße es mittlerweile, das es nur ein Hobby ist. Ansonsten schraube ich noch an Autos.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Dezember 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Ich habe Heilerziehungspfleger gelernt und bin seit einiger Zeit Sonderpädagoge (auf Probe Beamter)



Hast du dann nochmal studiert oder in welchem Bundesland kann man vom normalen HEP Sonderpäd werden?


Interessanter Thread, wirklich.

Bin auch Heilerziehungspfleger (oder Heilerzieher wie es heutzutage in den meisten Bundesländern heißt). Mache das ganze seit fast 20 Jahren. Für alle denen das nix sagt, man ist Fachkraft/Erzieher für Menschen mit geistiger Behinderung, schwer- mehrfach Behinderungen, auch Lernbehinderung oder auch psych. Erkrankungen bzw. Behinderungen.
Mache den Job wirklich gerne. Nachdem ich aber jaaahrelang Erwachsene mit schwer- und mehrfach Behinderungen gefördert habe wollte ich aussteigen...allerdings macht mir mein Job ja wie gesagt Spaß, meistens sind die Arbeitsbedingungen mies und es ist frustrierend gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen (Stichwort: BLA BLA. Viel pädagogisches Gequatsche von Geschäftsführern, Verbänden und Politikern..aber nix(!) dahinter. Kein Geld für die Menschen mit Behinderungen, oder Mitarbeiter/Kollegen, oder Material etc.).

Betreue jetzt im Rahmen der Inklusion (wie es so schön heißt) in Grund-und Oberschule einzelne Schüler mit Behinderungen, macht Spaß  wenn man den richtigen Arbeitgeber hat und man vernünftig pädagogisch arbeiten kann, ich hatte Glück.
Körperlich wesentlich weniger anstrengend bzw. früher hatte ich, "dank" reichhaltiger Erfahrung und damit verbundener Fortbildungen, zum Schluß viele Menschen mit starken Verhaltensauffälligkeiten....und das waren meistens keine harmlosen Sachen, sondern Auffälligkeiten wo regelmäßig Blut floß.


Nach dem Abi hab ich erstmal nur ein Grundstudium in Religionswissenschaften und Archäologie geschafft...zweiter Anlauf zu studieren war 'ne mittlere langweilige Katastrophe(und nach Jahren wieder ohne Geld die Schulbank drücken..hab ich nicht gepackt, da war ich zu bequem). Egal, den Ehrgeiz studieren zu müssen hab ich nicht.

Aber da sind wir beim nächsten Thema. Ich denke ganz viel hängt von der Familie/Umfeld ab. Meine Mutter hat ihr Abi und dann Studium auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg gemacht bzw. nach geholt, anstrengend.
Mein Vater respektive Stiefvater sind Akademiker mit allen Doktorehren. Ob ich studiere oder nicht war denen völlig egal! Hauptsache ich bin glücklich  Standen immer zu mir!

Freunde von mir sind entweder Profs an Unis, Akademiker jeglicher Couleur  oder verkaufen als gelernte Kaufmänner PCs, total egal, spielt bei uns im Freundeskreis absolut eine Rolle! Meine Freundin ist auch akademisch wesentlich höher dekoriert als ich mit meiner Ausbildung, na und? Ist doch egal!

Hab immer einen heiden Respekt, wenn man sagt nach 10Jahren arbeiten möchte man was anderes machen, kann ich nur befürworten, fort-und weiterbilden, macht das 


In all den Jahren hab ich auch regelmäßig Nachwuchs ausgebildet - Leute mit und ohne Abi; unterschiedlichste Studiengänge oder halt reine HEPazubis, aber wie schon gesagt worden ist > nur auswendig lernen bringt einem gar nichts. Lernen, anwenden, abstrahieren, das benötigt man.


----------



## orca113 (22. Dezember 2017)

> Hab immer einen heiden Respekt, wenn man sagt nach 10Jahren arbeiten möchte man was anderes machen, kann ich nur befürworten, fort-und weiterbilden, macht das



Hat vor und Nachteile. Habe nie das Unternehmen gewechselt. Aber die Stellen innerhalb. Aber auch immer im Bereich Technik. Sind ein regionales Eisenbahnverkehrsunternehmen, inzwischen "nur" noch Eisenbahninfrastruktur Unternehmen mit Güterwagen- und Lokomtivenwerkstatt. Bin vom Schrauber ins Büro und dann kaufmännisch und QM. Ewig schrauben wollte ich nicht obwohl mir das immer noch Spass macht. Bin seit 1996 in dem Laden und habe sogar dort gelernt. Vermisse nicht nie einen anderen Laden gesehen zu haben. 

Aber vielleicht wäre es mal ganz gut gewesen.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Dezember 2017)

@ orca113

Ich denke so lange DU zufrieden bist und nichts vermisst, ist doch alles OK!  und, du hast doch innerhalb des Betriebes gewechselt, ist doch alles supi, wenn man insgesamt zufrieden ist. Im sozialen Bereich ist es, zumindest in Berlin, nicht mehr üblich eigene Mitarbeiter zu fördern und eine ähnlichen Werdegang wie deinen zu fördern.
Klar, es gibt seeeehr wenige Ausnahmen, wie bei einem guten Freund, aber er hatte wirklich mega Glück.

Wenn man aber Zweifel an seiner Arbeit bzw. deren Sinnhaftigkeit bekommt, dann wäre ich der Letzte der sagt, dass man das sein lassen sollte zu wechseln, fort-weiter zu bilden, ggf. aus zu steigen.
In all den Jahren habe ich mehrmals den Arbeitgeber und auch den Arbeitsplatz gewechselt. Also jahrelang in einer Fördergruppe (wie es hier in Berlin heißt), dann aber auch mehr als 2 Jahre in einem Wohnheim, einfach weil ich mal wechseln wollte. Waren Erfahrungen die ich nicht missen möchte, aber dennoch muss ich einige Arbeitsbedingungen nicht wieder haben


----------



## orca113 (22. Dezember 2017)

Ja das meinte ich ja auch nicht aber oft werde ich schief angesehen wenn jemand hört das ich seit meinem Berufsstart in der einen Firma bin. 



> Im sozialen Bereich ist es, zumindest in Berlin, nicht mehr üblich eigene Mitarbeiter zu fördern und eine ähnlichen Werdegang wie deinen zu fördern.
> Klar, es gibt seeeehr wenige Ausnahmen, wie bei einem guten Freund, aber er hatte wirklich mega Glück.



Das finde ich sehr Schade. Aber wie so oft. Langsam ist es in meiner Firma mit dem Fördern auch vorbei. Mich hat man immer unterstützt aber ich denke inzwischen ist dies auch be uns keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr.

Finde soziale Jobs wie du ihn machst sehr wichtig und sehr bewundernswert. Schade das diese in unserem Land immer weniger wert sind. Sowohl der Politik als auch der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin einer (übrigens ziemlich viele Mods hier ).


Schuldig 
Als Mechatroniker mit SW-Schwerpunkt in meinem Fall. Bachelor parallel zur Ausbildung (Summe 4 Jahre, Ausbildung abgeschlossen nach 2, ist imo noch gut machbar), Master parallel zur Arbeit (2 Jahre bei 21 Stundenwoche daneben, das war schon eher Grenzwertig).


Jimiblu schrieb:


> Ein Ingenieursstudium hätte mich auch gereizt, aber dafür war mein Abi zu schlecht


Eigentlich haben "wir" in der Regel garkeinen oder nahezu keinen NC. Ging in meinem Fall bis zum Vorwurf das gute Abi zu "verschwenden". Gerade deswegen gibt es auch die anschließenden Siebfächer, weil eben nicht/kaum vorgefiltert wird.


----------



## Jimiblu (22. Dezember 2017)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Hast du dann nochmal studiert oder in welchem Bundesland kann man vom normalen HEP Sonderpäd werden?



Klar hab ich studiert  , an der Uni Köln.

Ich hab ein ganz normales Abi, nur bin direkt nach dem Abi halt nicht in meine favorisierten Studiengänge reingekommen und hab dann erst die Ausbildung gemacht.
Nach über 12 Wartesemestern ging es dann


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eigentlich haben "wir" in der Regel garkeinen oder nahezu keinen NC. Ging in meinem Fall bis zum Vorwurf das gute Abi zu "verschwenden". Gerade deswegen gibt es auch die anschließenden Siebfächer, weil eben nicht/kaum vorgefiltert wird.


Für Physik gibt's ja (zumindest in Bayern) keinen NC. 

Ich kenne an der Uni persönlich aber keinen der Physik studiert. Die einzigen Physik-Absolventen, die ich kenne, tuhen nichts anderes, als durch die Gegend zu rennen und Praktika zu absolvieren. Ich denke ohnehin, dass Physik heutzutage nur noch als Zweitfach von einigen Ingenieur-Studenten belegt wird, um physikalische Zusammenhänge im technischen Bereich besser verstehen zu können.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (23. Dezember 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Dann schon mal vorab Willkommen im Club. Hab auch FiSi gelernt damals noch einem der ersten Jahrgänge und finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie sehr ich nach dieser Ausbildung herum gekommen bin und wie sich das gesamte Arbeitsumfeld stetig wandelt.
> 
> [...]



Wow, da bist ja schon sehr viel rumgekommen 

Bei mir in der Firma machen wir gefühlt fast alles.
Wir betreuen die Infrastruktur unserer Firma (~7k Mitarbeiter), mit Citrix Umgebung, Telefonie, Polycom Videokonferenzanlagen, Mobile Device Management, SAP-Landschaft etc..

Da komme ich allein in der Ausbildung schon viel rum


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Dezember 2017)

Jurist auf dem Weg zur Selbstständigkeit, der Gedanken hegt, wieder für paar Jährchen zur Bundeswehr zu gehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Dezember 2017)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> Ich weiß nicht wirklich welchen Weg ich nehmen möchte.
> Ich wäre gerne ein Ingenieur, was macht ihr so beruflich?


Hallo Bloodsteam,

Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen. Es hilft, sich Zeit zu nehmen, mit Menschen zu reden, die den gewünschten Berufsweg gegangen sind und vor allem helfen Praktika.

Maschinenbau bieten eine extrem breite Palette an Berufsbildern, nimmt man die gesamten ingenieursberufe dazu, von Architekt (oder gar Innenarchitektur), E-techniker, wirtschafts Ing.  Etc dann deckt man weite Teile ab.

Ich studierte zuerst Physik und dann Maschinenbau und arbeite seit Jahrzehnten in der Autoindustrie bei inzwischen fünf Firmen.

Wenn Du in der Nähe von Hannover wohnst, schreib mir ein PN und wir können uns gerne treffen. Ich zeig Dir Uni, ein paar Institute und wir können in Ruhe über Abforderungen, Prüfungen und mögliche Berufsbilder reden.

Alles Gute bei der Entscheidung


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Für Physik gibt's ja (zumindest in Bayern) keinen NC.
> 
> Ich kenne an der Uni persönlich aber keinen der Physik studiert. Die einzigen Physik-Absolventen, die ich kenne, tuhen nichts anderes, als durch die Gegend zu rennen und Praktika zu absolvieren. Ich denke ohnehin, dass Physik heutzutage nur noch als Zweitfach von einigen Ingenieur-Studenten belegt wird, um physikalische Zusammenhänge im technischen Bereich besser verstehen zu können.



Die Physiker in Bayern wollen doch eh alle den Lesch beerben.


----------



## Lotto (24. Dezember 2017)

Softwareingenieur <- Entwicklung und Implementierung neuer Features in Software von eingebetteten Systemen.
Im Prinzip viel Daten analysieren, Paper lesen, Internetrecherche, Lösung entwickeln, umsetzen in Matlab und Funktionalität verifizieren, anschließend ins System implementieren.
Ist ein kleines Unternehmen, da muss man alles machen und sich selber beibringen. Manchmal sind auch stumpfe Dinge angesagt, die jeder Student im 1. Semester abarbeiten könnte.
Klingt aber alles spannender als es im Alltag dann wirklich ist.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Dezember 2017)

Mikrotechnologe

Ich arbeite mit Siliziumwafern. Ihr wisst schon...diese Scheiben, die mal ab und zu in Artikeln hier erwähnt werden.


----------



## BloodSteam (25. Dezember 2017)

Welche Schule müsste Ich besuchen um mit Elektroautos zu arbeiten?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Dezember 2017)

Z.B. die BO:
Home - BO | SolarCar


----------



## labernet (27. Dezember 2017)

Auf dem Weg zum Anwendungsentwickler, nachdem die Gesundheit einen Strich durch meine Rechnung gemacht hat als gelernter Bäcker


----------



## chaotium (27. Dezember 2017)

Ausbildung zur Elektrofachkraft für Energie und Gebäudetechnik. Seit 5 Jahren Fachkraft für Brandmeldeanlagen


----------



## Thoddeleru (28. Dezember 2017)

Student, bisher Bachelor in Wirtschaftsrecht und jetzt grade am Master in Energie- und Energieumweltrecht.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (28. Dezember 2017)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Jurist auf dem Weg zur Selbstständigkeit, der Gedanken hegt, wieder für paar Jährchen zur Bundeswehr zu gehen.



Woher kommt der Gedankengang?

Zu meiner eigentlichen Bundeswehrzeit wurde die Verpflichtung abgeschafft.
Da ich eh direkt in die Ausbildung wechseln wollte kam mir das Recht und ich habe mich nicht verpflichten lassen.

Meine Frau fängt jetzt den gehobenen Dienst bei der Polizei an und ich war warum auch immer auch am Überlegen mir mal die Bundeswehr anzuschauen.

Woher kommt der Gedanke denn bei dir?


----------



## Gimmick (28. Dezember 2017)

Habe Physik studiert, arbeite mittlerweile in der Softwareentwicklung mit Schwerpunkt in Mustererkennung/Bildanalyse/bissl allgemeine Signalverarbeitung. 
Wärend des Studiums nur eine Informatikvorlesung gehabt und sonst auch eher wenig programmiert - aber es kommt halt wie es kommt. 



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Welche Schule müsste Ich besuchen um mit Elektroautos zu arbeiten?



Die Berufe sind auch da weit gefechert. 
Von der Entwicklung einzelner Komponenten (Karosserie, Motor, Ladesysteme,...) über Design bis zur Fertigung.... der Postbote arbeitet auch mit Elektroautos ;D

Für mich klingen deine Interessen nach "Elektrotechnik/Allgemeine Ingenieurswissenschaften". Zumindest wenn man studieren will. 
Welche Berufsausbildung in die Richtung geht weiß ich jetzt nicht, Mechatroniker vielleicht.


----------



## orca113 (28. Dezember 2017)

Denke er ist mit einem Mechatronik Studium gut bedient. Das sollte etwas für den TE sein[emoji106]


----------



## DaXXes (28. Dezember 2017)

Wirklich ein interessanter Thread 
Ich habe zunächst Mediengestalter gelernt, bin nun aber seit einiger Zeit als Redakteur für ne lokale Tageszeitung tätig. Ich kenne mich also ganz gut in Sachen Bildbearbeitung, Typografie und Orthografie aus, ein wenig auch im Marketing.

Mein Großvater war bei der Deutschen Bundesbahn bis 1998 als Schaffner tätig, meine Oma war Schneiderin. Mein Vater ist Verwaltungsfachangestellter beim Landratsamt und meine Mutter Lehrerin. 
Bei uns in der weiteren Familie/Verwandtschaft sind auch einige Freiberufler und Selbstständige, so betreibt ein Onkel ein Bekleidungsgeschäft, ein anderer ist Tierarzt. Ingenieure haben wir meines Wissens aber keine in der Familie. Finde ich aber cool, dass sich hier so viele Ingenieure tummeln


----------



## _daveee_ (28. Dezember 2017)

Lehrling als Informatiker mit Fachrichtung Applikationsentwickler


----------



## doncamill (29. Dezember 2017)

Bin gelernter Mechatroniker und Bürokaufmann beides bei BMW.

Arbeite nun schon länger bei einem großen Baumaschinenhändler im Einkauf.


----------



## chaotium (29. Dezember 2017)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Welche Schule müsste Ich besuchen um mit Elektroautos zu arbeiten?



Immer schwierig so eine Frage. Du hast ja nicht nur mit Kabel und Elektrik zu tun, sondern auch Dinge wie Akkutechnik, Softwareentwicklung und Anpassung, Mechanik und und und.
Außerdem wenn du mal später nen anderen Bereich / Job machen willst, wird es schwieriger. 

Ich hab ne zweijährige Fachschule für Elektrotechnik hinter mir, ne zweijährige Ausbildung und war knapp zwei Jahre Geselle. Ich hatte so gut wie alles in der Elektrotechnik.
Für mich war der Umstieg in die Brandmeldetechnik leichter als manch Kollege


----------



## JackTheHero (29. Dezember 2017)

Vom Verkauf (Lehre EHK) bis Produktion (Serverschränke und Entgraten), Lager- Versandhelfer, Tech Support Software schon viel gemacht. Ab Januar Tech Support im Home Office.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Dezember 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> Woher kommt der Gedankengang?
> 
> Zu meiner eigentlichen Bundeswehrzeit wurde die Verpflichtung abgeschafft.
> Da ich eh direkt in die Ausbildung wechseln wollte kam mir das Recht und ich habe mich nicht verpflichten lassen.
> ...


Der Alltag ist irgendwie langweilig.
Abgesehen davon verdient man mit abgeschlossenem Studium selbst als Einsteiger nicht schlecht.

Als ziviler Mitarbeiter hast du da ebenso einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz mit eher geringem Aufwand und wenig Stress. Das käme allerdings nicht in Frage.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Dezember 2017)

Vom 3 Schicht Lagerarbeiter zum Informatiker. 

Geht also alles, wenn man nur dran bleibt und sich nicht von anderen einreden lässt, das man zu "doof" dafür sei.
Beschützt eure Träume und lebt Sie!


----------



## chaotium (29. Dezember 2017)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Der Alltag ist irgendwie langweilig.
> Abgesehen davon verdient man mit abgeschlossenem Studium selbst als Einsteiger nicht schlecht.
> 
> Als ziviler Mitarbeiter hast du da ebenso einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz mit eher geringem Aufwand und wenig Stress. Das käme allerdings nicht in Frage.



Meinste das wird sich in der Bundeswehr ändern?  Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, die rennen auch nur den ganzen Tag hin und her


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Dezember 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Meinste das wird sich in der Bundeswehr ändern?  Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, die rennen auch nur den ganzen Tag hin und her


Na wenn, dann schaut man natürlich, dass man ständig im Ausland ist. Bezahlter Urlaub mit Zulagen.


----------



## shadie (29. Dezember 2017)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Der Alltag ist irgendwie langweilig.
> Abgesehen davon verdient man mit abgeschlossenem Studium selbst als Einsteiger nicht schlecht.
> 
> Als ziviler Mitarbeiter hast du da ebenso einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz mit eher geringem Aufwand und wenig Stress. Das käme allerdings nicht in Frage.



Öhm ok und was ist da spannender beim Bund?



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Vom 3 Schicht Lagerarbeiter zum Informatiker.
> 
> Geht also alles, wenn man nur dran bleibt und sich nicht von anderen einreden lässt, das man zu "doof" dafür sei.
> Beschützt eure Träume und lebt Sie!



Hut ab !

Habe ich als Einkäufer / Kaufmann im Groß und Außenhandel auch noch vor.
Werde ich aber erst 2019/2020 in Angriff nehmen können



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Na wenn, dann schaut man natürlich, dass man ständig im Ausland ist. Bezahlter Urlaub mit Zulagen.



Ok das ist nix für mich, will ja in 2 Jahren bauen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Dezember 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> Hut ab !
> 
> Habe ich als Einkäufer / Kaufmann im Groß und Außenhandel auch noch vor.
> Werde ich aber erst 2019/2020 in Angriff nehmen können.



Danke. 

Find ich stark! Bleib dran und viel Erfolg!


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2017)

Bei dem eher jüngeren Publikum hier im Forum, werden die meisten wohl gerade noch im Abi oder im Studium stecken. 

Beim Studium macht es auch, was die ganze Atmosphäre und so angeht einen deutlichen Unterschied, ob man ein einer großen Uni oder einer kleineren Hochschule studiert.  Da kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten.


----------



## chaotium (29. Dezember 2017)

in sehr naher zukunft werden die märkte mit studierten zugespült ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2017)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Welche Schule müsste Ich besuchen um mit Elektroautos zu arbeiten?


Diese Frage zeigt, dass wir sehr früh mit der Diskussion anfangen müssen. Schulen sind Schulen, Universitäten etwas ganz anderes. Es gibt dann natürtlich noch Technikerschulen dazwischen. Was an Elektroautos interessiert Dich? Du kannst mit vielen Themen einsteigen:

Reibungsoptimierte Reifen, leichte Fahrwerke mit Höhenverstellung zur Luftwiderstandsoptierung, hochfester Stahl für leichte Karosserien, neue Aluminiumkabelstränge zu Gewichtsoptimierung, Forschung für Magneten, um den Wirkungsgrad von Elektromotoren zu optimieren, etc. Willst Du Magneten und Spulen in Motoren optimieren und Dich in TED (theoretische Elektrodynamik) einarbeiten, willst Du Batterien entwickeln, neue Materialpaarungen dafür, optimierte Kühlungen, Software zum Betrieb, Interieurkomponenten oder Bedienkonzepte, oder willst Du gar Fabriken für Elektrofahrzeuge entwickeln, neue automatisierte Fertigungsverfahren, Rezykling für Batterien, usw. ? Der Begriff "Elektrofahrzeug" deckt die gesamte Bandbreite der Ingenieurswissenschaften ab. Ich könnte vermutlich Projekte in allen Bereichen leiten, dazu brauchst Du aber Wissen und Fähigkeiten weit über die wenigen Jahre an Universitäten hinaus.

Interessant ist z.B. das neue Batteriewerk, welches VW in Salzgitter errichtet. Da kann man auch schon im Studium mit Praktika oder Studienarbeiten gute Einblicke bekommen und Kontakte knüpfen. Jede Maschinenbauuniversität gibt Dir Fähigkeiten, die Du überall einsetzen kannst. Besonders spannend für Dich sollte diese universitäre Rennserie sein, dass ist aktuell der beste Einstieg in die Elektromobilität.
Formula SAE – Wikipedia
Formula Student - Institution of Mechanical Engineers

Das haben wir z.B. hier an der Uni Hannover, ich kann Dir gerne Kontakte vermitteln, ich war da ein paar mal aus Interesse. Gibt es auch in Stuttgart, Wolfsburg, Braunschweig, Hamburg, etc....
Startseite | HorsePower Hannover e.V.

Schau Dir einfach mal neben den Namen die Tätigkeiten an, dann hast Du  einen ganz kleinen *Überblick, was Du alles zum Thema Elektrofahrzeug  machen kannst:
Team | HorsePower Hannover e.V.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> in sehr naher zukunft werden die märkte mit studierten zugespült ^^


Als ich Maschinenbau anfing, waren wir 800 im Semester und alle, die fertig wurden, also gut 250, haben gute Jobs gefunden. Es gibt einen Mangel an guten Ingenieuren ohne Ende. In China stehen eine Millionen in den Startlöchern. Vor zehn Jahren gingen die Studienzahlen der Erstsemester hier an der Uni bis auf 150 zurück.

WS 2017 336: https://www.uni-hannover.de/fileadm...tik/studierendenstatistik_wisem_2017_2018.pdf
WS 2011 536: https://www.uni-hannover.de/fileadm...tik/studierendenstatistik_wisem_2017_2018.pdf

Ältere Zahlen finde ich leider nicht,


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. Dezember 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> in sehr naher zukunft werden die märkte mit studierten zugespült ^^



So wie die überfüllten Hörsäle aussehen, ist davon auszugehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2017)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> So wie die überfüllten Hörsäle aussehen, ist davon auszugehen.


Wo bist Du? UnserAudi Max hat 703 Sitzplätz. Da sieht es heute, schaue ich mal rein und lausche neugierig, ziemlich leer aus. 
Früher, denke ich an Mathe- oder Mechanikvorlesungen zusammen mit Bau-Ings und E-Technikern platze der Raum aus allen 
Nähten. Eng wird es dann immer mit Praktikaplätzen, da hatte ich in den Achzigern als Fachbereichsrat länge Diskussionen
mit den Herren Professoren.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. Dezember 2017)

In der Universitätsstadt Oldenburg... aber ich studiere nicht. Kenne nur Leute die hier studieren und natürlich das Studentenaufkommen innerhalb der Stadt. Wo man als "Normalsterblicher" bei Wohnungssuche 25 Studenten mit im Boot... ähm in der 2-ZKB-Wohnung hat.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2017)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Na wenn, dann schaut man natürlich, dass man ständig im Ausland ist. Bezahlter Urlaub mit Zulagen.



Heißt aber auch, dass wenn man Pech hat, einer einen über den Haufen ballert. Die Soldaten machen dort keinen Urlaub und Krieg ist kein Spaß.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Dezember 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Heißt aber auch, dass wenn man Pech hat, einer einen über den Haufen ballert. Die Soldaten machen dort keinen Urlaub und Krieg ist kein Spaß.


1. Deutsche Soldaten nehmen an Kriegen nicht teil. Das wäre ein Skandal. 
2. Nun, wenn man es mit dem vergleicht, was andere Soldaten bei Auslandseinsätzen machen, darf man das durchaus bezahlten Urlaub nennen.

Ebenso ist die deutsche Wehrpflicht bezahlter Urlaub gewesen.


----------



## orca113 (29. Dezember 2017)

Aber ziemlich schlecht bezahlter...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2017)

> Ebenso ist die deutsche Wehrpflicht bezahlter Urlaub gewesen.


Miese Hotels, unhöfliches Personal, die Verpflegung in so mancher Anlage eher für Tiere geeignet, permanente Störungen am frühen Morgen, unbequeme Sonderkleidung und dieser permanente Mitmachzwang an den Aktivitäten. Ich kenne da Urlaub anders.


> Kenne nur Leute die hier studieren und natürlich das Studentenaufkommen  innerhalb der Stadt. Wo man als "Normalsterblicher" bei Wohnungssuche 25  Studenten mit im Boot... ähm in der 2-ZKB-Wohnung hat


Tja die ganzen schönen Kasernen die man hätte nutzen können wurden überwiegend eher Luxussaniert wenn die überhaupt den Abrissbagger überlebten. Der Hafen mit der ganzen Fläche entwickelt sich ja auch zum Residentenviertel. Für den kleinen Mann mit schmalen Beutel bleibt da kaum etwas


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2017)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> 1. Deutsche Soldaten nehmen an Kriegen nicht teil. Das wäre ein Skandal.


Da muß ich dir recht geben. Das nennt sich ja jetzt "friedenseinsatz". Weniger scharf ist die munition der anderen deshalb dennoch nicht. 


> 2. Nun, wenn man es mit dem vergleicht, was andere Soldaten bei Auslandseinsätzen machen, darf man das durchaus bezahlten Urlaub nennen.


Was machen denn die anderen? Krieg gegen andere soldaten führen??? Pfff...das ist doch pille-palle! Der deutsche führt anschließend noch den den papier-krieg danach... aber gegen die eigenen leute... und das ist die hölle!
Außerdem, bist du so fit, das du bei 40 grad mit schuss-sicherer weste einfach so den ganzen tag laufen kannst? Ich kenne nur die dicken (bloß mal zum schauen wie das ist in der grundausbildung um gehabt) und ich glaube nicht, das die in den letzten 15 jahren mal ersetzt wurden.


> Ebenso ist die deutsche Wehrpflicht bezahlter Urlaub gewesen.


Warst du eigentlich selber zur grundausbildung und wenn ja als was? Uns haben sie, anno dazumal, zumindest die ersten 3 monate gut beschäftigt, und wenn wir die waffen bzw. die haubitze geputzt haben. Dazu hab ich im januar angefangen und glaube mir, bei gut minus-graden 3 tage im schnee zu campen ohne wirklich passende ausrüstung ist definitiv kein urlaub. Dazu waren wir noch in "klein-venedig" was ein anständiges tarn-feuer unmöglich machte. (war ein neu angemieteter wald-> ein spatenstich, ausgehoben und schon war das loch randvoll mit wasser)
Danach (6 monate) war es dann aber wirklich recht ruhig, bis zum hochwasser-einsatz... (2002)

@T
Ich bin parkettleger und damit einer der wenigen rund um gera. In leipzig soll es wohl ein über-angebot geben, aber dahin will ich zum arbeiten auch nicht gondeln. Da mache ich lieber meine "spezial-aufgaben" die hier so anfallen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Tja die ganzen schönen Kasernen die man hätte nutzen können wurden überwiegend eher Luxussaniert wenn die überhaupt den Abrissbagger überlebten. Der Hafen mit der ganzen Fläche entwickelt sich ja auch zum Residentenviertel. Für den kleinen Mann mit schmalen Beutel bleibt da kaum etwas



Du kennst dich gut aus in Oldenburg.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (29. Dezember 2017)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> So wie die überfüllten Hörsäle aussehen, ist davon auszugehen.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo bist Du? UnserAudi Max hat 703 Sitzplätz. Da sieht es heute, schaue ich mal rein und lausche neugierig, ziemlich leer aus.



In meinem Studiengang hier in Kiel haben wir den größten Geographie-Jahrgang überhaupt. In den ersten Vorlesungen waren die Hörsäle ziemlich voll. Das führte dazu, dass wir "unseren" Härsaal am Institut so gut wie gar nicht nutzen, sondern über das Uni-Gelände verteilt in größeren Hörsälen sitzen. Nach einiger Zeit hat sich das aber gelegt (wer will schon am Montag um 18:15 noch zur Vorlesung "Physische Geographie"?). Dazu kommen noch baufällige Gebäude, die ab Windstärke 9 geräumt werden müssen, da die Gefahr besteht, dass einem die Fassade auf den kopf fällt.

Also an Kieler Geographie-Absolventen wird es die nächsten Jahre nicht mangeln.


----------



## Thoddeleru (29. Dezember 2017)

Naja, von den Erstsemester- oder Studierendenzahlen mal nicht blenden lassen. Ein Großteil macht doch eh keinen Abschluss. Wir haben mit über 150 angefangen, den Abschluss haben höchstens 40 gemacht. Viele sind zurück in alte Jobs, haben eine Ausbildung angefangen oder sehr wenige auch das Studienfach gewechselt.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Dezember 2017)

@ TurricanVeteran

Grundausbildung als Jäger (3 Monate) in Idar-Oberstein. Erster Frost setzte dort auf dem Übungsplatz bereits im September ein. Letzter Schnee schmilzt oftmals erst Anfang Mai. 
Danach 3 Monate bei den Offiziersanwärtern (obere Kaserne, auch Idar-Oberstein) mitgemacht. Im Anschluss zur Kampfeinheit bei den Panzergrenadieren.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2017)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> 1. Deutsche Soldaten nehmen an Kriegen nicht teil. Das wäre ein Skandal.
> 2. Nun, wenn man es mit dem vergleicht, was andere Soldaten bei Auslandseinsätzen machen, darf man das durchaus bezahlten Urlaub nennen.



Da erzählen einem die Leute die im Kosovo oder in Afghanistan waren und Kameraden verloren haben aber auch andere Sachen. Aus der Verwandschaft hat es selbst jemand erlebt, der auch so euphorisch Auslandseinsätze machen wollte. Sollten nur ne Kirche bewachen und wurden nachts plötzlich beschossen, 2 haben es nicht überlebt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2017)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Also an Kieler Geographie-Absolventen wird es die nächsten Jahre nicht mangeln.


Wenn ich mir das Weltall so ansehe, gibt es noch viel zu kartieren. Oder was wollen die ganzen Geographen später mal machen?


----------



## Lotto (29. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Mangel an guten Ingenieuren ohne Ende.



Man sollte auch noch dazu vermerken, dass diese Stellen nicht gleichmäßig über die Bundesrepublik verteilt sind, sondern sich in Bayern/BW konzentrieren. Wenn man also nicht gerade dort wohnt sollte man bereit sein ggf. umzuziehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2017)

Das ist leider wahr. Es gibt einen so großen Mangel an Ingenieuren, dass ich wenn ich wollte alle 4 Wochen nen neuen Job in Deutschland annehmen könnte.
Problem: 90% dieser Jobs sind besch...ssen und die 10% die gut sind haben je 50 Bewerber - und ganz selten ist mal einer davon in 50 km Umkreis von meinem Haus.

Klar wird man aktuell als Ingenieur nie arbeitslos - aber wenn man einen ordentlichen Job haben will der auch noch in der Nähe seines Wohnortes ist siehts bei mir ganz, GANZ schlecht aus. Ich kann nur hoffen und beten dass das Unternehmen in dem ich im Moment arbeite (sehr angenehmer/interessanter Job, 15 km von zu Hause weg, nicht wirklich hohes Gehalt aber ausreichend für ein gutes Leben) noch ein paar Jahrzehnte durchhält... da ich nen unbefristeten Vertrag habe wären dann die Chancen hoch dass ich da auch bis zur Rente ackern kann.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2017)

Zumindest, wenn es das Unternehmen so lange gibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt es schon weit über 300 Jahre lang - nur waren die Gegebenheiten nie so schlecht wie die letzten paar Jahre (anders gesagt wenn du 3 Jahrhunderte lang Gewinn gefahren hast ists recht blöd wenn du aus größtenteils politischen und ziemlich schwachsinnigen Entscheidungen innerhalb von 3-4 Jahren komplett vor die Wand gefahren wirst). Aber das ist ein anderes Thema^^

Vielleicht werden wir 400 Jahre alt - vielleicht ist auch in weiteren 3-4 Jahren der Laden zu. Kommt im Wesentlichen darauf an wie das eine oder andere EU-Kommittee (und leider aktuell auch der blonde Donald) politische Rahmenbedingungen setzt.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Dezember 2017)

Eine ehemalige Dozentin von mir hat Elektrotechnik studiert und war nach dem Studium erst mal 2 Jahre lang arbeitslos.

Einen Job hat sie dann erst bekommen, als sie ein Angebot als Anwendungsentwicklerin angenommen hat, dafür musste sie erst mal umlernen. Dann ging das Unternehmen pleite und nun unterrichtet sie Digitaltechnik und Programmieren an Privat- und Berufsschulen für ein Durchschnittsgehalt, das auch mittelmäßige Realschulabsolventen bekommen.

So viel zum Thema Frachkräftemangel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2017)

Also von den ganzen Leuten aus meinem Studium wäre mir nicht einer bekannt, der längere Zeit arbeitslos gewesen wäre, die sind allesamt in guten Jobs untergekommen. Nur mussten einige dafür quer durch Deutschland ziehen oder gar nach Österreich auswandern.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Dezember 2017)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich erst kürzlich zum Techniker weitergebildet (kein Studium) und verdient nun ein Schweinegeld.

Ein anderer, ehemaliger Dozent von mir hatte nach dem Wehrdienst das gleiche getan und ist dann eben mit Sondergenehmigung Dozent für praktischen Unterricht in allgemeiner Elektrotechnik geworden. Für widerum kein so dolles Gehalt.

Ingenieure fehlen doch schon seit über 10 Jahren. Dennoch gibt's immer wieder Absolventen in jenen Bereichen, die nirgends unterkommen. Stattdessen stellt man scheinbar lieber irgendwelche so genannte "Fachkräfte" aus dem Ausland ein. Wie zum Teufel kann das sein?

Mir ergibt sich hier nur eine Erklärung: Gehalt.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Einen Job hat sie dann erst bekommen, als sie ein Angebot als Anwendungsentwicklerin angenommen hat, dafür musste sie erst mal umlernen. Dann ging das Unternehmen pleite und nun unterrichtet sie Digitaltechnik und Programmieren an Privat- und Berufsschulen für ein Durchschnittsgehalt, das auch mittelmäßige Realschulabsolventen bekommen.
> 
> So viel zum Thema Frachkräftemangel.



Es will die Fachkräfte halt jeder haben, aber keiner bezahlen. Insbesondere bei Lehrern und in den Pflegeberufen.

Ganz schlimm wird es bei Lehrern für Pflegeberufe.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Dezember 2017)

Absolut korrekt.

Das ist ja nicht nur bei den Fachkräften so.
Auch bei den Geringerdienern geht es schon los. Immer mehr Busfahrer, Paketboten, Lagerarbeiter, Angestellte in Fabriken oder Fließbandarbeiter haben Migrationshintergrund und können nicht mal richtig bis gar nicht Deutsch. 
Häufig Rumänen, Ungaren, Serben, Bosnier und nun immer mehr Nordafrikaner. Die verdienen halt hier etwas bzw. viel mehr, als in ihren Herkunftskländern. 

So kann man schön den Mindestlohn umgehen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2017)

Die müssen hier genauso Mindestlohn bekommen, wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Dezember 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die müssen hier genauso Mindestlohn bekommen, wie jeder andere auch.


Aber kriegen sie den auch?

Ich frag' mich da immer: Wissen die über ihre Rechte bescheid? Wissen die überhaupt, was Mindestlohn ist?
Es gibt Strategien, wie man den Mindestlohn umgehen kann und die lassen sich nunmal besonders gut auf Ausländer anwenden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die müssen hier genauso Mindestlohn bekommen, wie jeder andere auch.



Die machen aber Arbeiten für achtfuffzich wo eine deutsche Fachkraft 15€ haben will...


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber kriegen sie den auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist dann eine Sache für den Zoll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir  verdient nun ein Schweinegeld.


Ab wann beginnt für Dich "Schweinegeld"? Ein guter Freund von mir, promovierter Maschinenbauer ging als Analyst zur Bank und bewertete Maschinenbaufirmen, die an die Börse gebracht werden sollten. Der lag bei 250.000,-€ im Jahr plus Prämie. Da beginnt für mich "Schweinegeld", das kommt man als schnöder Inschinör in der Automobilbranche nicht hin, ohne 3-5 Ebenen aufgestiegen zu sein. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Für widerum kein so dolles Gehalt.


Wo liegt bei jedem die unterere Schmerzgrenze? Ich finde Ingenieursjobs durchweg interessant, vergleiche ich es mit mit vielen anderen Berufen. Wie viele gehen mit weit unter 3000,-€ im Monat nach Hause. Wären das schon kein dolles Gehalt oder lag es noch tiefer? Dazu ist immer die Region wichtig. In München muss erheblich mehr rüberkommen als im billigen Norden. Ich zahle für meine Wohnung  keine 5,-€ pro m², wohne hier aber auch schon sehr lange. Trotzdem gibt es hier immer noch erheblich billigere Wohnungen als im Süden. Das Gehalt ist immer nur eine Größe im Gesamtpaket und mir immer schon recht unwichtig. Viel wichtiger ist der Rest, vor allem die Aufgabe, das Team, Urlaubstage, Gleitzeit etc



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ingenieure fehlen doch schon seit über 10 Jahren. Dennoch gibt's immer wieder Absolventen in jenen Bereichen, die nirgends unterkommen. Stattdessen stellt man scheinbar lieber irgendwelche so genannte "Fachkräfte" aus dem Ausland ein. Wie zum Teufel kann das sein?


Naja, es gibt auch viele Leute, die sich nicht so optimal im Bewerbungsgespräch anstellen. Mein Mitbewohner z.B. hatte nach dem Studium ziemlich gute "Papierwerte", mit Noten, Praktika und Auslandserfahrung. Trotzdem hat er über 40 Bewerbungsgespräche benötigt, um einen ersten Job zu bekommen. Meine Papierwerte waren, je nach Sichtweise, dagegen katastrophal, es reichte aber eine Bewerbung und ein Gespräch. Das waren aber auch gute Beziehungen zum Vorstand, den ich gut kannte. Darum ist es immer sehr schwer zu vergleichen und ja, es gibt auch eine Menge arbeitslose Ingenieure und eine Menge billige Konkurrenz aus Rumänien, Portugal und anderen Ländern mit recht tiefem Gehaltsniveau.

Meinen indischen Studenten z.B., der gerade seinen Master gemacht hat, wurden Jobs um 3000,-€ im Monat angeboten. Für Ihn unglaublich viel, ich würde die Nase rümpfen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2017)

"Schweinegeld" wären für mich schon alles 100.000 aufwärts.
Als ich als Ingenieur angefangen habe auf Probezeit hatte ich nicht annähernd 40.000 im Jahr - das waren weit unter 2000 netto im Monat.

Das ist das, was man in "normalen" Firmen die nicht Milliarden im Jahr verdienen abseits der Durchschnittsgehaltsstatistiken als Ingenieur verdient. Und das ist noch immer weit mehr als viele andere die da draußen ackern (weswegen ich mich nicht beschwert habe).

Man darf eben nicht immer Statistiken und Gehälter bei riesen Autokonzernen betrachten. Wenn du als Ingenieur irgendwo anfängst nach dem Studium und willst gleich 65000 haben haste entweder irgendwas was du kannst und sonst keiner und grade dringendst gebraucht wird oder du kannst gleich wieder gehen. Solche gehälter haben Ingenieure bei uns wenn sie Glück auf der Karriereleiter haben und 20 Jahre Berufserfahrung. Da komm ich vielleicht hin wenn mein Vorgesetzter in rente geht und ich seinen Job machen darf (spekulation^^) - und das dauert noch 10 Jahre.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Dezember 2017)

Das Problem ist nunmal: Im westlichen Ausland verdienen Fachkräfte erheblich mehr.
Wer sich noch an quanti erinnern kann: Seine Frau ist eine Top-Biologin, hat in DE bei einem großen Pharmakonzern gearbeitet und rund 50.000 im Jahr brutto verdient.
Für jemand mit ihrer Qualifiktation war das ein Witz. 
Nun arbeitet sie (und er, nehme ich an) in den USA und verdient dort fast das fünffache.

Seit Schröders Lohndumping verdienen Fach- und Arbeitskräfte erheblich weniger als früher, während sich hochgestellte Führungskräfte und Manager die Taschen vollstopfen können. 
Und dann wundern, wenn in Deutschland kein Hochqualifizierter mehr arbeiten will.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nunmal: Im westlichen Ausland verdienen Fachkräfte erheblich mehr.
> Wer sich noch an quanti erinnern kann: Seine Frau ist eine Top-Biologin, hat in DE bei einem großen Pharmakonzern gearbeitet und rund 50.000 im Jahr brutto verdient.
> Für jemand mit ihrer Qualifiktation war das ein Witz.
> Nun arbeitet sie (und er, nehme ich an) in den USA und verdient dort fast das fünffache.



Absolut, haben wir auch. Ein Freund von mir hat den gleichen beruf und hat in Deutschland für einen großen Getriebehersteller gearbeitet der schon hierzulande gut zahlt. Er wohnt jetzt seit ein paar Jahren in den USA und macht dort den genau gleichen Job. Für 100.000 Dollar _mehr_.

Aber es hat auch Schattenseiten. Um mal nur eine zu nennen: Er sagt immer er weiß heute nicht ob er nächste Woche nochn Job hat. Hire&Fire.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2017)

Bei Trump eher Fire.

Aber schon krass, was mache so "verdienen". So eine "Privatjet Pflicht" hätte ich auch gerne.
Tim Cook: Hoherer Bonus und Privatjet-Pflicht |
      Mac & i


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber es hat auch Schattenseiten. Um mal nur eine zu nennen: Er sagt immer er weiß heute nicht ob er nächste Woche nochn Job hat. Hire&Fire.



Das ist auch immer ein wichtiger Punkt, wenn man sich die Frage stellt, ob das Ingenieurswesen das Richtige für einen ist, oder eher ein darunter angesiedelter Job als Techniker oder Fachkraft. Während bei der großen Masse an normalen Berufen Festanstellungen die Regel sind, hangeln sich andere nur von Projekt zu Projekt, weil die Konzerne gerne öfter frische Ingenieure möchten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

> Während bei der großen Masse an normalen Berufen Festanstellungen die  Regel sind, hangeln sich andere nur von Projekt zu Projekt, weil die  Konzerne gerne öfter frische Ingenieure möchten.


Die Aussage wurde uns bei der Technikerausbildung schon in den 90ern vorhergesagt. Selbst als Fachkraft liest man in Stellenangeboten immer öfter mal von Zeitverträgen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Während bei der großen Masse an normalen Berufen Festanstellungen die Regel sind, hangeln sich andere nur von Projekt zu Projekt, weil die Konzerne gerne öfter frische Ingenieure möchten.


Ich sehe darin keinen Nachteil. Ich mache das seit 20 Jahren. Ob ich die Projekte in eine Firma wechsele und innerhalb dieser Firma ständig an anderen Standorten wäre oder gleich die Firma mit verändere, ändert wenig, nur ist meine Auswahl größer. Typische Projekte dauern 2-3 Jahre und dann kann man auch wieder gehen. Dabei hatte ich sogar meistens Festanstellungen.


----------



## JackTheHero (30. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Auch bei den Geringerdienern geht es schon los. Immer mehr Busfahrer, Paketboten, Lagerarbeiter, Angestellte in Fabriken oder Fließbandarbeiter haben Migrationshintergrund und können nicht mal richtig bis gar nicht Deutsch.
> Häufig Rumänen, Ungaren, Serben, Bosnier und nun immer mehr Nordafrikaner. Die verdienen halt hier etwas bzw. viel mehr, als in ihren Herkunftskländern.



Oh davon kann ich ein Lied singen. Ich hab November über Zeitarbeit notweise bei Rittal gearbeitet und dort Serverschränke montiert. Meine Kollegen waren da schon zum Teil 10-20 Jahre. Italiener, Russen, etc.. Ich kam mir da wie ein Fremdkörper vor.  Ich hab kaum verstanden was die gesagt haben. Nur gebrochenes Deutsch. Nur der Teamleiter konnte ordentliches Deutsch. Ich kann mir auch unmöglich vorstellen sowas so lange zu machen, da würde ich wahnsinnig werden. Neue Zeitarbeiter gab es auch ständig die aber zu nichts zu gebrauchen waren, afrikanischer oder ukrainischer Herkunft. Das war auch harte Arbeit und da gab es nur die obligatorischen 30 Min. Pause bei vollen 9 Stunden Arbeit. Mir tat nach einer Woche schon der Rücken weh und die Füße und die Hände sowieso. 

Die Kinnlade fiel mir aber runter, als mein Teamleiter am Stempelautomaten versehentlich die Sprache änderte und dann verzweifelt fragte was "in", "out" und so bedeuten würde. Ich konnte nemmer. Jemand der heute kein Englisch kann. Für mich unvorstellbar. ^^

Aber: Die haben da nicht schlecht verdient wie ich finde. Als Festangestellte gab es da 16-22 Euro pro Stunde. Aber das waren auch unmenschliche Arbeitzeiten. 14-23 Uhr oder 6 bis 15 Uhr. Da musste ich nachts um 4 Uhr aufstehen. Es gibt schon Scheißjobs, da können die meisten froh sein das zu machen was sie machen und noch gut bezahlt zu werden.

Spaß an der Arbeit ist aber das allerwichtigste.


----------



## Lotto (30. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich erst kürzlich zum Techniker weitergebildet (kein Studium) und verdient nun ein Schweinegeld.
> 
> Ein anderer, ehemaliger Dozent von mir hatte nach dem Wehrdienst das gleiche getan und ist dann eben mit Sondergenehmigung Dozent für praktischen Unterricht in allgemeiner Elektrotechnik geworden. Für widerum kein so dolles Gehalt.
> 
> ...



Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Einmal wäre da wie schon angesprochen die ungleichmäßige Verteilung der freien Stellen. Nicht jeder ist so flexibel mal eben von heute auf morgen quer durch die Republik zu ziehen. Irgendwann möchten die meisten sesshaft werden, ansonsten wird man einsam sterben.
Ich bin damals nach dem Studium 200km weggezogen, was jetzt nicht so viel ist. Aber das hat gereicht um sich mit der Zeit vom Freundeskreis und der Familie zu "entfremden". Den Preis den ich damals für meine Flexibilität gezahlt habe kann man in Geld gar nicht aufwiegen, und den zahlt einen auch kein Unternehmen. Ein Freund ist 700km nach Bayern gezogen, dem erging es ähnlich.
Ein weiterer Punkt: als Ingenieur ist man Spezialist. Dies verdichtet sich mit zunehmender Abreitserfahrung oft immer mehr (es sei denn man wechselt alle 5 Jahre den Job, inkl, Umzug etc.).
Die Unternehmen suchen deswegen genau den Spezialisten der auf die offene Stelle passt. Finden sie keinen der passt, bleibt die Stelle halt offen und der Rest der Belegschaft muss die Arbeit mit erledigen. Das ist so wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen zu suchen. Unternehmensseitige Weiterbildung für den neuen Mitarbeiter ist oft nicht vorgesehen. Man möchte ja nun jemanden haben der sofort einsatzbereit ist.
Last but not least: das liebe Geld. Wer glaubt alle Unternehmen die händeringend nach Ingenieuren suchen würden den Bewerbern nun ne Menge Geld bieten irrt sich. Es ist oft genau andersherum. Kein Ingenieur mit zig Jahren Berufserfahrung wird seinen alten Job für 50k Brutto aufgeben.

Dies sind die drei Hauptpunkte warum so viele Stellen offen bleiben. Natürlich gibt es auch diejenigen die wöchentlich von Headhuntern angerufen werden und sich über Aufmerksamkeit fremder Arbeitgeber kaum retten können, aber diese Leute/Stellen tauchen eben nie unter "offene Stellen" in irgendwelchen Statistiken auf.
Ist halt wie auf dem Wohnungsmarkt: ein Großteil der angebotenen Wohnungen sind Bruchbuden, deswegen sind sie halt noch nicht vermietet. Von den bewohnbaren Objekten müssen dann die restlichen Kriterien alle passen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
> Einmal wäre da wie schon angesprochen die ungleichmäßige Verteilung der freien Stellen. Nicht jeder ist so flexibel mal eben von heute auf morgen quer durch die Republik zu ziehen. Irgendwann möchten die meisten sesshaft werden, ansonsten wird man einsam sterben.
> Ich bin damals nach dem Studium 200km weggezogen, was jetzt nicht so viel ist. Aber das hat gereicht um sich mit der Zeit vom Freundeskreis und der Familie zu "entfremden". Den Preis den ich damals für meine Flexibilität gezahlt habe kann man in Geld gar nicht aufwiegen, und den zahlt einen auch kein Unternehmen. Ein Freund ist 700km nach Bayern gezogen, dem erging es ähnlich.


Dafür würden auch schon 20 - 30 Km reichen in allen Himmelsrichtungen sowie permanent ungünstige Arbeitszeiten. Bei manchem ist es sogar so das unter der Woche irgendwo sich einnistet und nur zum WE den heimatlichen Horst anfliegt oder als Seemann nur ein paar Wochen als Urlaub im Jahr die eigene Haustür sieht wenn es ungünstig läuft


----------



## DKK007 (30. Dezember 2017)

Wobei man das auch schon nach dem Abi merkt, wenn alle irgendwo zum studieren gehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2017)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich bin damals nach dem Studium 200km weggezogen, was jetzt nicht so viel ist. Aber das hat gereicht um sich mit der Zeit vom Freundeskreis und der Familie zu "entfremden". Den Preis den ich damals für meine Flexibilität gezahlt habe kann man in Geld gar nicht aufwiegen, und den zahlt einen auch kein Unternehmen.



Exakt. Deswegen ist das für mich wirklich die allerletzte Notfalloption wenn ich sonst Hartzer würde.
Ich habe hier mittlerweile ein eigenes Haus, meine Familie sowie die meiner Frau wohnen (abgesehen von meinem Vater der etwas weiter weg ist) in 20 km Umkreis, ich bin im Heimatverein hobbymäßig seit fast 25 Jahren aktiv wo entsprechend weitere 40-50 gute Bekannte ansässig sind und zumindest einige meiner Freunde haben das Saarland noch nicht aus Berufsgründen verlassen (die die es getan haben sieht man entsprechend wenig bis gar nicht mehr ).

Hier wegziehen zu müssen wäre für mich der soziale Supergau... die eingeborenen Saarländer sind da von Natur aus sehr heimatverbunden sowie untereinander sehr gesellig... du kannst jeden beliebigen Saarländer fragen ob du reinkommen darfst um mit ihm ne Flasche Bier zu trinken - die Chance auf ein "eijo gudd awwer nur äns. Unn.. wie gedds so?" ist erschreckend hoch (YouTube ).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "eijo gudd awwer nur äns.


Als wenn`s bei einem bliebe.... SUFFKOPF!   

Aber ich versteh Dich völlig. Alleine schon dreimonatige Praktika haben den Bekanntenkreis, also jene, die anriefen, um schnell mal ins Theater, zur Lesung, inne Kneipe etc. zu gehen, ausgedünnt. Zwei Jahre lang weg hat den Kreis extem verkleinert und man muss mühsam wieder reinkommen. Das sind alles Werte, die ich zum "Gesamtpaket" zähle und das soziale Umfeld ist Gold wert. Da muss das Gehalt schon  erheblich höher liegen, bevor ich wegziehe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als wenn`s bei einem bliebe....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...passiert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Tja die ganzen schönen Kasernen die man hätte nutzen können wurden überwiegend eher Luxussaniert wenn die überhaupt den Abrissbagger überlebten. Der Hafen mit der ganzen Fläche entwickelt sich ja auch zum Residentenviertel. Für den kleinen Mann mit schmalen Beutel bleibt da kaum etwas



Also Neu-Donnerschwee hat schon echt was...  die Wohngebiete im Hafen sehe ich immer nur vom Zug aus, da wirkt es alles noch recht ungastlich. Die Wohnungen in Oldenburg sind jedenfalls im Schnitt teurer als in Bremen, habe ich den Eindruck. Weswegen ich nach OL pendle, selbst mit der Monatskarte kommt das auf's gleiche hinaus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

Hafen und rund um den Bahnhof ist ja noch einiges an Brachland und da soll auch noch einiges umgestaltet werden. Niedirg sind die Mieten nicht aber ob Bremen wirklich deutlich günstiger sind könnte vom Stadtteil abhängig sein. Gibt dort mittlerweile auch genug Ecken wo der Bürgersteig nicht mehr runtergeklappt wird.

Ja ja, Pendeln das 2. Übel der Berufswelt. Lange Anfahrt, extra Kosten das versaut jeden Verdienst und Freizeit


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2018)

Doc Bakterius, was machst du eigentlich beruflich? Professioneller PCGH X Forenposter? Oder was?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

> Professioneller PCGH X Forenposter? Oder was?


Njet, nein, nö ..... Längere Abwesenheit fällt nicht auf?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2018)

Unser Angebot das hier professionell zu machen hat der Doc ja schon mehrfach ausgeschlagen...


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Januar 2018)

Erstmal wünsche ich allen alles gute im neuen Jahr und nach dem OT nun BTT  

Aktuell bin ich in der Logistik tätig, sozusagen das "Mädchen für Alles" weil ich so gut wie überall eingesetzt werde nur mit dem Papierkram muss ich mich nicht herumschlagen weil der Abteilungsleister meint ich kann das nicht, der hat doch nur Angst das ich den Job besser mache als er   Da mich der Job sehr langweilt und ich mich geistig unterfordert fühle, nur körperlich etwas überfordert.  , möchte ich wechseln.

Als nächstes soll bei mir hoffentlich das Studium starten, und zwar entweder in "Informatik Ingenieurwesen" oder in "Technische Informatik" ist beides ungefähr das selbe von den Fächern aber der normale Informatikstudiengang ist mir zu sehr Software bezogen. Es geht dort einfach kaum um die Hardware im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden genannten Studiengängen. 

Ingenieurswesen hatte ich auch noch im Kopf aber wenn ich nachlese was da so alles vorkommt klingt es für mich nicht so interessant wie die beiden hier, und das Alter ist doch Wurst, ich bin 27 und bis das Studium beginnt 28 und mir ist es egal das ich nicht früher Studiert habe. Ein bisschen bereuen tu ich es schon aber egal das Leben geht auch so weiter.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Januar 2018)

Informatik selbst ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als Mathematik.

Ich kannte von früher einige, die haben Informatik angefangen, in der Hoffnung, sie lernen dort Programmieren, aber damit war nichts. 
Es geht dort im großen und ganzen nur um die zugrunde liegende Logik, programmieren lernen kann man entweder schon oder lernt man woanders.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Informatik selbst ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als Mathematik.
> 
> Ich kannte von früher einige, die haben Informatik angefangen, in der Hoffnung, sie lernen dort Programmieren, aber damit war nichts.
> Es geht dort im großen und ganzen nur um die zugrunde liegende Logik, programmieren lernen kann man entweder schon oder lernt man woanders.



Und genau deswegen will ich eher die Technische Informatik, da geht es etwas technischer zu  Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es geht dort im großen und ganzen nur um die zugrunde liegende Logik, programmieren lernen kann man entweder schon oder lernt man woanders.




Zu verstehen, was man macht und warum, ist die Grundlage von allem. Es gibt in der Tat genug Stümper, die zwar Programmiersprachen anwenden, aber nicht wirklich wissen, welche Konsequenzen ihr Handeln hat.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Oder liege ich da falsch?


Universität ist nicht Schule. Es gibt keine gleichen Lehrinhalte und ein Kontrollierendes Kultusministerium, es gibt frei nach ihrem Guesto werkelnde Professoren. Schau Dir von den Fächern, die dich interessieren, die Studienordnungen an, vergleiche die Universitäten und überfliege frei im Netz verfügbare Skripte (Vorlesungsmitschriften). Und dann entscheide für Dich, was inteessant ist. Da steckt arbeit drin, aber es lohnt.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen will ich eher die Technische Informatik, da geht es etwas technischer zu  Oder liege ich da falsch?


Wenn du es so richtig technisch haben willst, studierst du gleich Elektrotechnik und/oder Mikroelektronik.
In Elektro hast du dann auch ein haufen C-Programmieren, was allerdings vielen Studenten das Genick bricht, nach allem was ich gehört hab.

Ich habe eine Ausbildung in dem Bereich gemacht, studieren tue ich aber was ganz anderes. U.a. weil ich keinen Bock mehr auf diese ganze technische Mathematik hatte.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zu verstehen, was man macht und warum, ist die Grundlage von allem. Es gibt in der Tat genug Stümper, die zwar Programmiersprachen anwenden, aber nicht wirklich wissen, welche Konsequenzen ihr Handeln hat.


Dann sag' das mal den ganzen Fachinformatikern, die zwar praktisch programmieren können, aber die Logik, wie genau die Daten vom Rechner manipuliert werden, nur grob aus der Theorie kennen.


----------



## Gimmick (1. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Informatik selbst ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als Mathematik.
> 
> Ich kannte von früher einige, die haben Informatik angefangen, in der Hoffnung, sie lernen dort Programmieren, aber damit war nichts.
> Es geht dort im großen und ganzen nur um die zugrunde liegende Logik, programmieren lernen kann man entweder schon oder lernt man woanders.



Die zugrunde liegende Logik ist das Programmieren.
Um einfach nur die Syntax einer Sprache zu lernen muss man nicht studieren.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Januar 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Die zugrunde liegende Logik ist das Programmieren.
> Um die einfach nur die Syntax einer Sprache zu lernen muss man nicht studieren.


Darum ging's ja, ich kenne den einen oder anderen, der Informatik angenfangen hat, weil er nur Programmieren lernen wollte (also C, Java, usw.) war dann aber enttäuscht, als er es praktisch nur mit Mathe zu tun bekam.

Dafür kann er genausogut eine duale Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker im Bereich Anwendungsentwicklung machen.


----------



## Gimmick (1. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zu verstehen, was man macht und warum, ist die Grundlage von allem. Es gibt in der Tat genug Stümper, die zwar Programmiersprachen anwenden, aber nicht wirklich wissen, welche Konsequenzen ihr Handeln hat.



Sehe ich etwas zwiespältig. 
Es gibt genug Sprachen, die mittlerweile so abstrahiert sind, dass aus meiner Sicht nicht unbedingt die Notwendigkeit besteht, dass jeder alles im Detail wissen muss.
Man kann auch programmieren und sich dabei in seinen bereitgestellten Frameworks bewegen, ohne _wirklich_ zu wissen, was _genau_ passiert. 

Very-hinking-Vergleich:
Der Lakierer muss auch nicht genau wissen was die Fresnel-Formeln sind. 

Wenn man hingegen das Ziel hat tief in die Informatik einzusteigen - da kommt man natürlich um Mathe nicht herum. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Darum ging's ja, ich kenne den einen oder anderen, der Informatik angenfangen hat, weil er nur Programmieren lernen wollte (also C, Java, usw.) war dann aber enttäuscht, als er es praktisch nur mit Mathe zu tun bekam.
> 
> Dafür kann er genausogut eine duale Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker im Bereich Anwendungsentwicklung machen.



"Nur Programmieren lernen" ist halt irgendwie sehr unscharf. Ich hab keine Ahnung ab wann man programmieren kann ^^.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Januar 2018)

Sobald du ein Problem dadurch lösen kannst, indem du den Algorithmus mittels eines Struktogramm erstellst und danach dann das Programm codest?

Zumindest habe ich das so ähnlich gelernt, wie genau aber der Compiler das in Maschinensprache umwandelt und wie damit die ALU umgeht, hab' ich keine Ahnung. 
Mathe hatte ich damals auch, bezweifle aber, dass das irgendwo dem nahe war, was ein Informatik-Student lernen muss.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (18. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Darum ging's ja, ich kenne den einen oder anderen, der Informatik angenfangen hat, weil er nur Programmieren lernen wollte (also C, Java, usw.) war dann aber enttäuscht, als er es praktisch nur mit Mathe zu tun bekam.
> 
> Dafür kann er genausogut eine duale Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker im Bereich Anwendungsentwicklung machen.



-> 100 Punkte. Absolut korrekt. Hab mich zwei Semester an die Uni geschleppt, um am Ende von der linearen Algebra and friends dermaßen versohlt zu werden, dass ich fast schon gar nix mehr Richtung IT machen wollte. Dabei wollte ich nur "irgendwas mit Computer machen", nach zwei oder drei interessanten Artikeln im Netz "Senior Super Big Master Data Developer" bei MS oder Apple werden... Und dabei habe ich im Mathe-Abi 14 Punkte geschrieben... (keine Angeberei - sondern um nochmal zu unterstreichen was da eigentlich passiert - ich war nur fleißig und hatte Glück mit den Aufgaben  ). Schulmathe ist Rechnen und hat wenig damit zu tun. 

Programmiere dennoch - ich würde behaupten - passabel, ohne einen Homomorphismus beweisen zu können. Gratz an die Jungs (und Mädels), die so ein Uni Studium - generell in den MINT-Fächern - auf die Reihe kriegen. Definitiv etwas, was ich NIE schaffen würde.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (18. Januar 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas zwiespältig.
> Es gibt genug Sprachen, die mittlerweile so abstrahiert sind, dass aus meiner Sicht nicht unbedingt die Notwendigkeit besteht, dass jeder alles im Detail wissen muss.
> Man kann auch programmieren und sich dabei in seinen bereitgestellten Frameworks bewegen, ohne _wirklich_ zu wissen, was _genau_ passiert.
> .



-> auch absolut korrekt, sehe ich genau so.



Gimmick schrieb:


> Wenn man hingegen das Ziel hat tief in die Informatik einzusteigen - da kommt man natürlich um Mathe nicht herum.



Ein anschaulicheres Beispiel: ein damaliger Kumpel, der das Studium gepackt hat, entwickelt heute an Verschlüsselungsverfahren in Datenbanksystemen rum. Irgendsowas... Er macht sich Gedanken zu Laufzeit von Ver- und Entschlüsseln, zusätzlichen Speicherbedarf der Verschlüsselung...ziemlich harter Tobak und sehr speziell. Der Uni-Informatiker verwendet i.d.R. Programmiersprachen, um seine Ideen etc. umzusetzen - z.B. um sein Verfahren zu testen - allerdings, ist das nur Arbeitswerkzeug. Gibt auch viele Infos die heute gar nicht programmieren, und andere, die sich mit den neusten Konzepten der Software Entwicklung auseinandersetzen und Bücher zu "Best Practices in objektorientierten Programmiersprachen" schreiben (und dabei doch in hohem Maße von ihrer Ausbildung zum "Abstrahieren" profitieren!)...


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mathe hatte ich damals auch, bezweifle aber, dass das irgendwo dem nahe war, was ein Informatik-Student lernen muss.



Bei uns war das Maximum etwa auf Level Gaussfilter.


Aber meiner Meinung nach ist logisches Denken um einiges wichtiger als Mathe für die Softwareentwicklung.
Aber vielleicht hängen die Beiden auch zusammen.


----------



## DataDino (18. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach ist logisches Denken um einiges wichtiger als Mathe für die Softwareentwicklung.
> Aber vielleicht hängen die Beiden auch zusammen.


Es kommt eben auch immer darauf an, was man machen will/muss und womit. Wenn man Assembler verwendet, ist der mathematische Teil theoretisch höher. Bei Hochsprachen oder 4GL-Sprachen ist das was anderes. Dafür könnten je nach Projekt die Algorithmen stark formellastig sein. Je nach Anwendung müssen diese auch erst einmal geschrieben oder ggf. sogar entwickelt werden. ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach ist logisches Denken um einiges wichtiger als Mathe für die Softwareentwicklung.
> Aber vielleicht hängen die Beiden auch zusammen.



Bei Informatik zwingend.
Die Logik von Computern ist nunmal exakt und unbestechlich - und für einen normalsterblichen Menschen nicht immer nachvollziehbar (weil nicht-Mathematiker nenn ichs mal viel mit Erfahrung machen und weniger mit harter Logik a la Spock).

Ich meine wenn als Beispiel ein Durchschnittsbürger sagt "auf dem Parkplatz steht ein Auto" weiß ein anderer Bürger in aller Regel was er meint - der Mathematiker glaubt auch zu wissen was gemeint ist, hats aber anders verstanden... denn das, was der Durchschnittsbürger hätte sagen müssen um dem Mathematiker klarzumachen was er meint ist "auf dem Parkplatz steht genau ein Auto" (für einen Mathematiker ist "da steht ein Auto" auch wahr wenn da 300 Stück stehen, bei "genau ein Auto" ist die Aussage wenn 300 da sind falsch).

Genauso ist das für Programme und deren Logikgatter (and, or, xor, nand usw.). Das ist für "nicht-Logiker", sprich normale Leute auf der Straße oftmals nicht sofort nachzuvollziehen warum da was wie abläuft.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2018)

Aussagenlogik ist tatsächlich der Teil der Mathe-Vorlesungen der mir bei der Arbeit am meisten hilft.


----------



## labernet (18. Januar 2018)

joa bin bei meinem ersten projekt während der umschulung zum fachinformatiker anwendungsentwickler über einige logikprobleme gestolpert und es war nicht einfach es richtig zu machen. mathe selber wird auch einiges gebraucht, je nach anwendungsgebiet.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (18. Januar 2018)

Mengen, wenn man mit Schleifen über Mengen schrubbert, und doch “false positives“ findet, die dann in einer zweiten Menge merkt, und jetzt sind da welche dabei die ne Beziehung zu anderen aus der ursprünglichen Menge haben und und und.... das wird auch beim Info Studium ausführlich behandelt (und was ich noch halbwegs so verstanden hab )


----------



## labernet (18. Januar 2018)

Xtr3me86 schrieb:


> Mengen, wenn man mit Schleifen über Mengen schrubbert, und doch “false positives“ findet, die dann in einer zweiten Menge merkt, und jetzt sind da welche dabei die ne Beziehung zu anderen aus der ursprünglichen Menge haben und und und.... das wird auch beim Info Studium ausführlich behandelt (und was ich noch halbwegs so verstanden hab )



aus, stop. ich bekomm jetzt schon wieder kopfschmerzen


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2018)

labernet schrieb:


> aus, stop. ich bekomm jetzt schon wieder kopfschmerzen



...und zwar bestimmt ne ganze Menge davon. *duckundweg*


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. Januar 2018)

labernet schrieb:


> aus, stop. ich bekomm jetzt schon wieder kopfschmerzen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und zwar bestimmt ne ganze Menge davon. *duckundweg*



Verdammt, warum hat man hier keinen gefällt mir Button.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (18. Januar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



free hug, man. it's alllllll gooood.


----------



## Bash0r (19. Januar 2018)

<- Wirtschaftsinformatiker (B.Sc. an der Dualen Hochschule BaWü gemacht) und seit 2013 gehöre ich zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung.
Seit 01/18 jetzt offiziell Beamter

Tätigkeitsfeld: Linux-Systemadmin / Programmierer / DevOps sowie Virtualisierungs-Admin - Alles auf s390x Architektur - also IBM Mainframe 

Sehr spannend und fordernd. Perfekte Kollegen und super Rahmenbedingungen. Bin super zufrieden 

Gehalt könnte natürlich gerne deutlich höher sein. Hätte ich auch bei diversen Firmen bekommen (IBM, Microfocus, SUSE, ..). Aber da haben die restlichen Bedingungen oftmals nicht gepasst.


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und zwar bestimmt ne ganze Menge davon. *duckundweg*



Ich verstehe nur leere Menge


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Februar 2018)

Sag mal Bloodsteam, haben dir die Antworten von uns irgendwie weitergeholfen? Ich frage weil du dich in diesem Thread kaum gemeldet hast


----------



## Xtr3me86 (7. Februar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sag mal Bloodsteam, haben dir die Antworten von uns irgendwie weitergeholfen? Ich frage weil du dich in diesem Thread kaum gemeldet hast



Aufrgund der vielen, üppigen und zum großen Teil doch sehr interessanten Berufseinblicke schwankt er wohl nun zwischen... Astronaut und Feuerwehrmann


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Februar 2018)

Xtr3me86 schrieb:


> Aufrgund der vielen, üppigen und zum großen Teil doch sehr interessanten Berufseinblicke schwankt er wohl nun zwischen... Astronaut und Feuerwehrmann


Achso, dann kann es sein das es noch etwas dauern wird.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass jeder aus dem privaten Umfeld ständig mit seinen Angelegenheiten zu einem kommt, sobald man Jura studiert hat, hätte ich mir etwas anderes ausgesucht.
Momentan wird es nervig. Da es unentgeltlich ist, sinkt irgendwann auch einfach die Motivation, da ich gerne auch Feierabend oder Wochenende hätte.

Wir haben Sonntag und es ist gleich 22:30. Endlich Feierabend. ²
Wenigstens kann ich bei der Arbeit Musik hören.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass jeder aus dem privaten Umfeld ständig mit seinen Angelegenheiten zu einem kommt, sobald man Jura studiert hat, hätte ich mir etwas anderes ausgesucht.


Ach, Du bist Jurist, dass ist ja praktisch. Ich hätte da mal eine Frage


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

Ich bin keiner und werde trotzdem auch immer 24/7 mit Fragen belästigt. In der Kneipe ist es praktisch da lasse ich mir für die lockere Zunge Drinks spendieren und wenn die in der Trinkerkehle versickert sind muss ich in die Furzmolle und er möge mich die Tage noch mal fragen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ach, Du bist Jurist, dass ist ja praktisch. Ich hätte da mal eine Frage


Das ist nicht lustig, aber genau so sieht es aus.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (11. Februar 2018)

Gut das man als Geograph solche Fragen nicht bekommt, obwohl die behandelten Themen von Wirtschaft, Politik, Klima, Geologie, Hydrologie und über viele weitere Dinge mehr reichen. 
Und ich bezweifle, dass hier jemand mit Geographischen Informationsystemen arbeitet, also kommt ein bisschen IT-Wissen, z.B. in Python (und zumindest SQL-Abfragen sollte man auch können) noch dazu.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Und ich bezweifle, dass hier jemand mit Geographischen Informationsystemen arbeitet, also kommt ein bisschen IT-Wissen, z.B. in Python (und zumindest SQL-Abfragen sollte man auch können) noch dazu.


Genau genommen hat mein Cousin ein Business auf der Grundlage aufgebaut. Kein Beruf ist Einzigartig ;P .


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (11. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau genommen hat mein Cousin ein Business auf der Grundlage aufgebaut. Kein Beruf ist Einzigartig ;P .



Ich habe mir für mein jetziges Geographie-Studium extra einen Nebenjob gesucht, in dem man damit arbeitet. Dadurch bin ich bei einem Telekommunikationsanbieter, welcher in weiten Teilen Schleswig-Holsteins ausbaut, in der Glasfaserplanung als Werkstudent gelandet. Dadurch bekommt man Praxis in GIS, welche man im Studium nicht hat (wir haben hier an der UNI nur wöchentlich eine 90-minütige Übung und eine 60-minütige Vorlesung dazu).


----------



## dgeigerd (12. Februar 2018)

Also ich bin Systeminformatiker (Heisst jetzt Elektroniker für Informations- und Systemtechnik) bei einem guten Fernsehhersteller^^ 
Da arbeitest du mit Platinen, musst die löten etc und du programmierst auch (in der Berufsschule mit c, c#, was recht einfach ist (finde ich))
Kann ich nur empfehlen, da es auch nützlich ist um PCs und die ganze Technik dahinter zu verstehen und vieles mehr. Das lernst du auch in der Berufsschule.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Februar 2018)

Da sich sowohl in meiner offiziellen Stellenbeschreibung, der damalligen Stellenausschreibung und der Stellenbezeichnung im SAP keine Bezeichnung der Anderen gleicht (will heißen ich hab in jeder stelle einen anderen Namen) - ist dass nicht so leicht zu beantworten.^^

Ich würde sagen, maechen für jeden mist der eskaliert  (aber zumindest ein gut bezahltes^^)


----------



## dressler18 (15. Februar 2018)

Gelernter IT-Techniker sprich das Mädchen für alles - ich richte komplette Firmennetzwerke ein angefangen von den Clients, Backup, Firewall, Switching/Routing/WLAN, Softwareverteilung, MDM und natürlich die Standard Client- Server Architektur Mail/AD/DNS/DHCP usw....  aber auch immer nebenbei 1st level Support und Mitarbeiterschulung oder simple Sachen wie Verkabelung/Einrichtung der Arbeitsplätze. Ich brauch das auch an vorderster Front zu stehen und mit den Leuten was zu machen. 

Bin seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr bei nem Dienstleister. Dafür jetzt intern bei nem Handelsunternehmen und es ist trotzdem alles dabei, auch wenn man natürlich nicht regelmäßig alles neu macht. Jetzt kann ich wenigstens auch wieder mit Linux arbeiten.


----------



## Ray2015 (15. Februar 2018)

Was hat man denn für Voraussetzungen wenn man IT-Techniker oder Systeminfirmatiker werden möchte?


----------



## dressler18 (15. Februar 2018)

Systeminformatiker sagt mir leider nichts...

Voraussetzung für den IT-Techniker, im Prinzip Technische Begeisterung und gute Noten  ich habe vor der Ausbildung noch die 3 jährige Handelsschule gemacht - in DE Kaufmännische Schule? Finde das persönlich eine sehr gute Basis für den Techniker da man auch oft kaufmännisches Wissen benötigt und man hat auch die Unternehmerprüfung.

In meiner Berufsschuleklasse waren aber viele die nach den Pflichschuljahren die Lehre gestartet haben und die waren IT mäßig auf einem sehr schlechten Level - dafür gibts ja aber die Ausbildung!

EDIT: Bei euch in DE vermute ich mal heißt die IT-Techniker Ausbildung - Fachinformaitk Systemintegration bei euch gibts gefühlt 1000 verschiedene Berufsbezeichnungen für IT Berufe ich blicke da nicht durch x)


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2018)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Was hat man denn für Voraussetzungen wenn man IT-Techniker oder Systeminfirmatiker werden möchte?



Google ist dir bekannt wenn du so einen Berufswunsch hast? 
Ausbildung zum Systeminformatiker - Infos und freie Platze


----------



## amdahl (15. Februar 2018)

Vorausssetzungen die in Stellenanzeigen und Ausbildungsleitfäden stehen sind das Eine.
Voraussetzungn die man von jemandem bekommt der schon läger in dem Beruf tätig ist das Andere 
Aber du hast Recht, sich selbst Informationen beschaffen zu können sollte Voraussetzung für jeden Beruf sein.


----------



## Ray2015 (15. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Google ist dir bekannt wenn du so einen Berufswunsch hast?



Der Quatsch mit Google zieht halt nicht immer. Was ist wenn ich hier darüber eigentlich eine Konversation führen wollte? Man kann jeden Scheiß ergoogeln aber für was gibt es dann noch Foren? Genau aus diesem Grund wird in meinem Forum niemals nur auf Google verwiesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2018)

Bei weiterführenden Fragen die man nicht so einfach findet oder wo eine Diskussion sinnvoll ist natürlich und gerne. Aber welche Voraussetzungen man für Beruf XY erfüllen muss gehört da nun wirklich nicht dazu. Dafür gibts Listen im Netz was man wofür braucht (welche Schulbildung für welche Ausbildung gefordert wird oder was das berufsbild grundsätzlich ist usw.) über die braucht man auch nicht zu diskutieren. 

Für gezielte Antworten und Diskussion musste schon ein bisschen detaillierter fragen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Februar 2018)

Gibts eigentlich auch einen thread zum Thema wieviel man verdient? Oder is das im bird nicht erwueneht?


----------



## Two-Face (15. Februar 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Oder is das im bird nicht erwueneht?


Geht das auhc in Duetcsh?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch einen thread zum Thema wieviel man verdient?


Nicht dass ich wüsste.
Es spricht nach Forenregeln auch nichts dagegen würde ich sagen - ich befürchte aber, dass die wenigsten User offenlegen wollen was sie so an Einkommen/Vermögen haben. 

Ich antworte auf die Frage immer dasselbe: Ich verdiene sauviel, bekomme nur so wenig. 

Nein, ernsthafte Antwort: Wir haben ein Einkommen das etwa der Bundesdurchschnitt ist, wobei mein Teil (Ingenieur) etwas höher ist und der meiner Frau (Steuerfachangestellte) etwas niedriger.
Nichts spektakuläres also. Vorteil Saarland: Die Lebenskosten sind vergleichsweise gering aufm Land.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste.
> Es spricht nach Forenregeln auch nichts dagegen würde ich sagen - ich befürchte aber, dass die wenigsten User offenlegen wollen was sie so an Einkommen/Vermögen haben.
> 
> Ich antworte auf die Frage immer dasselbe: Ich verdiene sauviel, bekomme nur so wenig.
> ...



Naja, theoretisch ist man im forum ja anonym genug um darüber zu reden 
Aber ja, hast vielleicht recht 

Außerdem hab ich keine Lust zu sehen wie reich die anderen sind und wie sehr ich dagegen abstinke


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Februar 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich keine Lust zu sehen wie reich die anderen sind und wie sehr ich dagegen abstinke



Keine Sorge, dass du abstinkst. Ich lebe von Bafög und einem Nebenjob (insg. ca. 900€ im Monat). 
Ich verstehe diese deutsche Einstellung nich, dass man nicht über Geld redet....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese deutsche Einstellung nich, dass man nicht über Geld redet....


Weil der typsiche Deutsche glaubt, dadurch nur verlieren zu können. Bekommst Du zu viel, treten sofort die Neider auf den Plan und beleidigen Dich, verdienst Du zu weniger, meinen die Spotter, sie müssen Dich verhöhnen. Schaden tun sich damit alle, aber das verstehen die Leute nicht. In der Summe würden alle mehr bekommen, könnten sie sinnvoll verhandeln. Der Arbeitgeber kennt die Gehälter aller Angestellten und deren Verträge genau und spielt die Leute gegeneinander aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2018)

Es kommt drauf an mit wem. Ich habe gar kein Problem damit, Leuten die ich gut kenne (und vertraue) auf den Euro genau zu sagen was ich verdiene oder wie mein Kontostand aktuell aussieht - manche meiner Freunde wissen das auch, Arbeitskollegen untereinander kennen bei uns die jeweiligen Einstufungen sowieso. Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit die Zahlen hier rein zu schreiben wenn ich ein kleiner anonymer Account wäre.
Das Problem ist, dass mich viele hier privat kennen (beispielsweise auch aus dem Marktplatz), manche User hier sogar im gleichen Unternehmen arbeiten wie ich und man, wenn man sich die Mühe machen würde, aus meinen vergangenen tausenden Posts ziemlich genau aus Einzelinfos rekonstruieren könnte was ich wo für wieviel Geld tue.

Ich vermeide einfach harte Fakten über mein Privatleben im Internet auszubreiten, das ist keine Frage der deutschen Einstellung oder von was-zu-verbergen-haben sondern eine Frage von gelebtem Datenschutz. Ihr könnt gerne wissen dass ich weder reich noch arm bin und was der Durchschnittsverdienst ist kann man auch schnell googeln aber ich würde niemals in einen öffentlichen Internetbereich reinschreiben "ich verdiene x € im Monat und habe Y € auf der hohen Kante" oder ähnliches. Ist ja auch im Detail gar nicht nötig, oder?


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an mit wem. Ich habe gar kein Problem damit, Leuten die ich gut kenne (und vertraue) auf den Euro genau zu sagen was ich verdiene oder wie mein Kontostand aktuell aussieht - manche meiner Freunde wissen das auch, Arbeitskollegen untereinander kennen bei uns die jeweiligen Einstufungen sowieso. Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit die Zahlen hier rein zu schreiben wenn ich ein kleiner anonymer Account wäre.
> Das Problem ist, dass mich viele hier privat kennen (beispielsweise auch aus dem Marktplatz), manche User hier sogar im gleichen Unternehmen arbeiten wie ich und man, wenn man sich die Mühe machen würde, aus meinen vergangenen tausenden Posts ziemlich genau aus Einzelinfos rekonstruieren könnte was ich wo für wieviel Geld tue.
> 
> Ich vermeide einfach harte Fakten über mein Privatleben im Internet auszubreiten, das ist keine Frage der deutschen Einstellung oder von was-zu-verbergen-haben sondern eine Frage von gelebtem Datenschutz. Ihr könnt gerne wissen dass ich weder reich noch arm bin und was der Durchschnittsverdienst ist kann man auch schnell googeln aber ich würde niemals in einen öffentlichen Internetbereich reinschreiben "ich verdiene x € im Monat und habe Y € auf der hohen Kante" oder ähnliches. Ist ja auch im Detail gar nicht nötig, oder?



Haste auch wieder recht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

Ich habe so alle Hochs und tiefs durch was die Füllung des Geldspeichers angeht. Derzeitig durch die Gesundheit gebeutelt bleibt mir auch nur der Hauch an Puderzucker über dem Mindestlohn. Klar mit Geld macht das Leben mehr Spaß aber ich habe lieber mein lockeres Mundwerk und sorge damit für Stimmung und es gibt genug Sachen die man mit Geld nicht kaufen kann wie gute Freunde und ein sonniges Gemüt


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2018)

Für Gehaltsübersichten gibt es z.B. sowas:
2017 Average Software Developer Salary  - Stack Overflow
Ich gehe aber zumindest mal so weit zuzugeben dass da wenn ich "EmbeddedDeveloper" eingebe ein gutes Stück weniger heraus kommt als das was ich mit meinem Tariflohn aktuell bekomme. 
Allerdings beschreibt diese Berufsbezeichnung meine Aufgaben auch nicht wirklich vollständig (kommt aber halt aus denen bei SO aufgeführten dem am nächsten).


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Februar 2018)

Und wenn man Glück hat, gibt es auch eine tarifliche Entgelttabelle.

Bei mir ist das der Fall. Bin eingruppiert in TVöD (VKA) E10. Hoffe aber, dass mit meiner wohl anstehenden Entfristung meine Stellenbeschreibung aufgewertet und entsprechend höhergruppiert wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und wenn man Glück hat, gibt es auch eine tarifliche Entgelttabelle.



Ja, die gibts bei uns auch... reicht von 1967,14€ bis 4546,75€ Brutto pro Monat (die Tabelle hat jeder^^). Das Problem ist dass dir das nichts genaues darüber sagt wer wieviel verdient, selbst wenn du seine Einstufung kennst, denn innerhalb der Stufen gibts noch Erfahrungszulagen, diverse Erschwerniszulagen, Sprachenzulagen, persönliche Leistungszulagen, Mehrarbeitsvergütungen und vieles mehr - und so mancher Arbeitnehmer ist auch "außertariflich angestellt" so dass all das für ihn sowieso nicht zählt (wobei das meist die sind die eh genug Geld haben, außertariflich sind in der Regel nämlich die, die mehr bekommen als der Tariflohn maximal hergibt...).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...  und so mancher Arbeitnehmer ist auch "außertariflich angestellt" so dass all das für ihn sowieso nicht zählt (wobei das meist die sind die eh genug Geld haben, außertariflich sind in der Regel nämlich die, die mehr bekommen als der Tariflohn maximal hergibt...).


Der Begriff _"genug Geld"_ ist gefährlich, wenn ich Realgehälter aus den Siebziger und Achtzigern mit heute vergleiche. Früher reichte ein Inschinörsgehalt problemlos, um ein Haus zu bauen, den Ehepartner mitzufinanzieren und zwei Kinder studieren zu lassen. Und heute? Je nach Regionen ist das Thema Hausbauen völlig illusiorisch, und zu Zeiten von explodierenden Mieten in Studentenstädten wird es schwer, zwei Kindern_ "genug"_ zu geben, weil es im Gegensatz zu früher kaum noch gut bezahlte Semesterferienjobs mehr gibt. Wobei es natürlich wieder jammern auf hohem Niveau ist, denn wie mancht es der übliche Facharbeiter? Zbw. wird so ein Faktor erklärt, warum die Quote Studierender mit dem Einkommen der Eltern steigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und heute?



...also mein Inschenieursgehalt reicht für das beschriebene nicht ansatzweise.  
Wenn meine Frau nicht auch arbeiten gehen würde müssten wir ziemlich sparen (es ginge dann sagen wir auf 0 auf wenn nix kaputtgeht oder so) - ein Haus bauen wäre da wie du sagst illusorisch und Kinder hab ich auch noch keine.

Das "genug" war aber auf die AT-Leute gemünzt. Die liegen in der Regel zwischen 80 und 100K im Jahr. Das reicht für Frau, Hausbau und Kinder wenn man halbwegs vernünftig mit Geld umgeht problemlos.

Wie das andere Leute machen ist mir seit Jahren schleierhaft. Ich meine wenn ich sehe was manche Berufsgruppen verdienen (<20K) wunderts mich ehrlich wie die dauerhaft über die Runden kommen. Auf-Arbeit-heim-Nudelsuppe essen-Bett - repeat.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste.
> Es spricht nach Forenregeln auch nichts dagegen würde ich sagen - ich befürchte aber, dass die wenigsten User offenlegen wollen was sie so an Einkommen/Vermögen haben.
> 
> Ich antworte auf die Frage immer dasselbe: Ich verdiene sauviel, bekomme nur so wenig.
> ...



Ich bin völlig überbezahlt. Bei mir hat das Peter Prinzip voll durchgeschlagen. 
Ich arbeite eben in der Automobilindustrie -- hoch produktiv und daher sehr gut bezahlt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das Peter Prinzip voll durchgeschlagen.


Das erklärt auch Deinen Aufstieg im Forum als "Netzteilspezialist"  

Entschuldigung, der musste sein nach dieser Vorlage...


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das erklärt auch Deinen Aufstieg im Forum als "Netzteilspezialist"
> 
> Entschuldigung, der musste sein nach dieser Vorlage...



Entschuldigung angenommen -- ich lache gerne mit.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Februar 2018)

Als Student brauche ich mich wohl nicht groß dafür "schämen", nur die üblichen 450€ nebenher zu verdienen. BAFöG gibt's bei mir nicht, weil meine Eltern - angeblich - zu gut verdienen.

Das Problem ist nur, bei dem was ich studiere, wird später mal höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht viel mehr für mich rausspringen. Wäre ich doch nur auf dem IT-Zweig geblieben.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (16. Februar 2018)

Im Netz gibt es genug Auswertungen zu dem, was man wo verdienen kann - ein Beispiel wäre das hier: 
https://www.stepstone.de/gehaltsreport/pdf/StSt_Gehaltsreport_2017_Fach_Fuehrungskraefte.pdf
Auch der doch ziemlich wichtige Faktor, WO man lebt, in welcher Branche man arbeitet und auch wie viel Berufserfahrung man hat, wird gern unterschlagen... ob man solchen Berichten glauben schenken mag oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden - ich finde allerdings, mit meiner (begrenzten) Berufserfahrung, dass der Trend erkennbar ist und die Zahlen doch in die richtige Richtung gehen. Ich habe Facharbeiter im Freundeskreis, die weit weg vom Studium sind, aber mit der richtigen Branche im Hintergrund doch auf unglaublich gute Zahlen kommen... ich kenne Kollegen, die deutlich mehr verdienen, allein aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie 10 Jahre mehr Berufserfahrung haben bei der gleichen Leistung (wenn ich das als Jungspund so sagen darf).... und wenn ich mit meinem Onkel darüber rede, was der in Norddeutschland als - würde ich behaupten - ziemlich guter Sysadmin verdient, für das Gehalt fangen manche Uni-Absolventen in Bawü nicht mal an! Zumindest was die IT-Branche betrifft, denke ich, dass sich bei gleicher Region, gleicher Branche, gleicher Berufserfahrung zwischen den einzelnen Berufsgruppen (Entwickler, Berater, Admin) nicht viel tut. Da lehne ich mich mal weit aus dem Fenster... offen für andere Meinungen


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

Xtr3me86 schrieb:


> Auch der doch ziemlich wichtige Faktor, WO man lebt, in welcher Branche man arbeitet und auch wie viel Berufserfahrung man hat, wird gern unterschlagen... ob man solchen Berichten glauben schenken mag oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden - ich finde allerdings, mit meiner (begrenzten) Berufserfahrung, dass der Trend erkennbar ist und die Zahlen doch in die richtige Richtung gehen. Ich habe Facharbeiter im Freundeskreis, die weit weg vom Studium sind, aber mit der richtigen Branche im Hintergrund doch auf unglaublich gute Zahlen kommen... ich kenne Kollegen, die deutlich mehr verdienen, allein aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie 10 Jahre mehr Berufserfahrung haben bei der gleichen Leistung (wenn ich das als Jungspund so sagen darf).... und wenn ich mit meinem Onkel darüber rede, was der in Norddeutschland als - würde ich behaupten - ziemlich guter Sysadmin verdient, für das Gehalt fangen manche Uni-Absolventen in Bawü nicht mal an! Zumindest was die IT-Branche betrifft, denke ich, dass sich bei gleicher Region, gleicher Branche, gleicher Berufserfahrung zwischen den einzelnen Berufsgruppen (Entwickler, Berater, Admin) nicht viel tut. Da lehne ich mich mal weit aus dem Fenster... offen für andere Meinungen



Die Sache mit Örtlichkeit und Erfahrung spielt sicher eine große Rolle. Die Gehaltszahl am Ende bzw. ob sie "reicht" oder nicht ist von weit mehr Dingen abhängig als der absoluten Zahlenhöhe.
Beispielsweise ob einem sein Beruf Spaß macht. Ich würde auch für 150K im Jahr niemals als Jurist arbeiten wollen (selbst wenn ich das könnte) weil mich die Thematik einfach anödet. Genauso würden Juristen die ich kenne, beispielsweise meine Schwägerin, niemals anfangen mit Maschinenbau weil sie daran kein Spaß haben (UND noch weitaus weniger verdienen würden ). Klar gibts da Grenzen - wenn ich nix mehr habe mache ich natürlich auch was was keinen Spaß macht einfach weil ich muss. Aber man hat ja öfter die Wahl als man so glaubt.

Weiterer für mich persönlich wichtiger Punkt: JobSICHERHEIT und JobNÄHE.
Klar könnte ich einen der vielen Jobs annehmen wo in Deutschland Maschinenbauingenieure wie ich mit ein paar Jahren Berufserfahrung ziemlich händeringend gesucht werden. Bei mir haben schon Leute angerufen die mich für deutlich mehr Gehalt abwerben wollten. Ich habe aber absolut keine Lust darauf, für nen Tausender mehr im Monat meine Heimat aufzugeben und mit Familie in der Welt rumzureisen und dann noch nichtmal zu wissen ob der Job 2 Jahre später noch da ist.
Da habe ich lieber ein bisschen weniger Geld hier, dafür aber ein hohes Maß an Jobsicherheit (unbefristeter Vertrag in einem ca. 10.000-Leute Konzern der sich mittlerweile seit 5 Jahren recht wacker durch eine Branchenkrise schleppt und das denke ich bewältigen wird) und eine Entfernung von 15 Minuten Fahrt von meinem Wohnzimmer bis ins Büro/Werkstatt. Einem Kollegen von mir war selbst das zu weit und er ist in den gleichen Ort gezogen so dass er jetzt noch 5 Minuten hat bis ins Büro... zu Fuß 

Anders gesagt klar könnte ich (deutlich) mehr Schotter machen wenn ich das wollte aber die Nachteile davon an fast allen anderen Stellen überwiegen den Vorteil "Geld" doch deutlich. Da muss ich lieber 3x rechnen wann ich das nächste mal den PC aufmotze aber bin dafür glücklicher.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (16. Februar 2018)

Ja dem kann ich so zustimmen, es bringt nichts, einen Job zu machen, der auf dem Blatt Papier "im Schnitt deutschlandweit etwa 3000 € mehr im Jahr" bringt, aber man eigentlich etwas ganz anderes machen möchte... und Jobnähe (ich habe 5 min zu Fuß anstatt am Tag 120km mit dem Auto fahren zu müssen) sollte auch finanziell nicht unterschlagen werden, dann die Pendelei kostet neben Zeit auch noch richtig gut Asche - das frisst einen Vorteil beim Arbeitgeber B, der 20km weiter entfernt ist als Arbeitgeber A, der aber 500€ mehr im Monat bezahlt, doch wieder ein gutes Stück auf. Grad die Kosten für Automobilität sollte man sich gründlich ausrechnen, sind nicht nur die Spritkosten....
Jobsicherheit sehe ich ein wenig entspannter, ich denke, wenn man im Bereich IT, ich denke generell in den MINT-Berufen etwas auf dem Kasten hat und bereit ist, sich hier und da das eine oder andere anzueignen, findet man doch relativ gut einen Job. Jobsicherheit ist zumindest für mich jetzt kein so großer Faktor, aber ich habe auch den "Luxus", keine Familie unterhalten zu müssen  Aber stimmt schon, in erster Linie muss der Job Spaß machen - das ist das allerwichtigste.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

Xtr3me86 schrieb:


> ich denke generell in den MINT-Berufen etwas auf dem Kasten hat und bereit ist, sich hier und da das eine oder andere anzueignen, findet man doch relativ gut einen Job.



Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst. Bei mir ist in 50 km Umkreis (was quasi das ganze Saarland ist ) nix drin. Alle Jobangebote kommen von deutlich weiter weg.
Den Job den ich jetzt habe hab ich nur deswegen weil ich in dem Laden schon seit Ewigkeiten rumlaufe (Praktika, Ferienjobber, Ausbildung, übernommen weil 1er Schnitt, dann kooperatives Studium usw.) und mich anscheinend die ganzen mittlerweile ~15 Jahre nicht ganz dämlich angestellt habe.

Auf dem freien lokalen Markt hier was zu finden ist sehr sehr schwer. Die allermeisten Leute die mit mir Studiert haben sind schon lange weggezogen weil sie hier schlicht keinen Job bekommen haben. Von den rund 40 Absolventen weiß ich von einer Handvoll, die hier untergekommen ist und das auch eher durch "ich kenn da einen" als über den normalen Weg.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (16. Februar 2018)

^^ ok - akzeptiert. Öhm. Saarland. Haha. Ich hab ein paar ganz gute Freunde aus der Palz, die meinten, ich könne alles tun, aber solle mich nicht zu weit Richtung Westen bewegen... Hinter Pirmasens beginnt Fledermausland  Ich habe das "Glück", in der Region Karlsruhe zu leben, da sieht es natürlich etwas anders aus. Und "Überläufer" aus dem Far Far West sind hier gar nicht so selten


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

Die Saarland-Pfalz-Geschichte ist so ne Art (nett gemeinte) Erzfeindsache... du weißt schon, hier erzählt man sich Pälzerwitze und in der Palz erzählt man die gleichen mit Saarländern. 

Ist aber echt nett hier - da wir aber außer Saarlouis und Saarbrücken kaum Menschenansammlungen mit größerer Menge an Jobangeboten gibt bzw. der Rest halt ländlich ist hastes da in anderen Regionen deutlich leichter. Die Industrie bei uns die viele Arbeitsplätze hat ist im Wesentlichen begrenzt auf Stahl- und Autoindustrie (StahlHolding Saar, Fordwerke, ZF Getriebe usw.). Entweder man kommt in eine von beiden rein oder hat schlechte Karten als Ingenieur.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Saarland-Pfalz-Geschichte ist so ne Art (nett gemeinte) Erzfeindsache... du weißt schon, hier erzählt man sich Pälzerwitze und in der Palz erzählt man die gleichen mit Saarländern.



Hier in Holstein witzeln gerne Ost- und Westküstenbewohner übereinander. Im Kleinen gibt es das sogar hier in Kiel mit West- und Ostuferbewohnern an der Förde. Schlimm wird es aber zwischen Kiel und Lübeck, welche sich untereinander überhaupt nicht mögen (vergleichbar mit Hamburg und Bremen).

Große Menschenansammlungen hat man hier im Norden auch nicht so wirklich. Außer im Hamburger Speckgürtel, Kiel, Neumünster, Flensburg und Lübeck. Ansonsten nur viel Kuhweide (übertrieben) und Tourismus.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst. Bei mir ist in 50 km Umkreis (was quasi das ganze Saarland ist ) nix drin. Alle Jobangebote kommen von deutlich weiter weg.
> Den Job den ich jetzt habe hab ich nur deswegen weil ich in dem Laden schon seit Ewigkeiten rumlaufe (Praktika, Ferienjobber, Ausbildung, übernommen weil 1er Schnitt, dann kooperatives Studium usw.) und mich anscheinend die ganzen mittlerweile ~15 Jahre nicht ganz dämlich angestellt habe.
> 
> Auf dem freien lokalen Markt hier was zu finden ist sehr sehr schwer. Die allermeisten Leute die mit mir Studiert haben sind schon lange weggezogen weil sie hier schlicht keinen Job bekommen haben. Von den rund 40 Absolventen weiß ich von einer Handvoll, die hier untergekommen ist und das auch eher durch "ich kenn da einen" als über den normalen Weg.



Ist hier im Acker nördlich von Hamburg -- wie heißt das hier noch? Ach ja Schleswig Holstein -- nicht anders.
Wenn du gute Jobs haben willst, musst du entweder dort hinziehen oder fahren.
Und da ich ein Haus habe -- zahle noch ab  -- fahre ich mit dem Auto nach Hamburg. 60km hin und wieder zurück.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2018)

> Ach ja Schleswig Holstein -- nicht anders


Das heißt doch Schieß mich Holzschwein . Wärste Holländer hätte dein Haus auch Räder
Hier in Weser Ems an der Friesengrenze braucht es schon mal ne Schippe für ein ordendliches Gespräch und bei den Jobs wird mehr geklüngelt um Outlaws zu meiden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, die gibts bei uns auch..



Wollte vor allem darauf hinaus, dass Beschäftigte im Durchschnitt klar davon profitieren, in einem tarifgebundenen Betrieb zu arbeiten. Und zumindest das Grundgehalt für vergleichbare Tätigkeiten ist dann transparent


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das heißt doch Schieß mich Holzschwein



Tse, tse, tse. Ich habe in der Schule Hedwig-Holzbein gelernt.....
Gibt sogar ne Karte dazu: Hedwig-Holzbeinkarte: Amazon.de: Kim Schmidt: Bucher

Und sonst hält man es wie Oliver Welke: Die Wiese nördlich von Hamburg.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe so alle Hochs und tiefs durch was die Füllung des Geldspeichers angeht. Derzeitig durch die Gesundheit gebeutelt bleibt mir auch nur der Hauch an Puderzucker über dem Mindestlohn. Klar mit Geld macht das Leben mehr Spaß aber ich habe lieber mein lockeres Mundwerk und sorge damit für Stimmung und es gibt genug Sachen die man mit Geld nicht kaufen kann wie gute Freunde und ein sonniges Gemüt


 Mehr muss man nicht dazu sagen. 

Und nun zu mir, ich wohne und arbeite in der gleichen Stadt, Glück gehabt könnte man sagen  Und zwar in der Ostschweiz mit Grenze zu Deutschland, tja, bei den günstigen Lebenmitteln bei euch lohnt sich das für mich in DE einzukaufen Mein Gehalt ist etwas höher als das was ich bis jetzt verdient habe, aber die Arbeit im Lager ist für mich langweilig und zu eintönig.  Besser als Arbeitslos sein ist es sicher, aber nicht das selbe wenn man etwas macht was man mag.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst. Bei mir ist in 50 km Umkreis (was quasi das ganze Saarland ist ) nix drin.


In dem Umkreis befinden sich bei mir Düsseldorf, Wuppertal, Essen, Bochum Dortmund etc. pp. .
Das macht was Alternativen an geht schon sehr entspannt, sorgt aber auch dafür dass bei uns "im Dorf"(für Pott-Verhältnisse) sehr viele Kollegen über die A40 anreisen und dann auch schnell mal wieder wo anders hingehen wenn sie selbige ein paar Meter weniger befahren müssen.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (17. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Saarland-Pfalz-Geschichte ist so ne Art (nett gemeinte) Erzfeindsache...


haha gutes Video  Und in den Genuss eines ZF-8-Gang-Automatiklers bin ich durch Zufall auch mal gekommen, sagenhaft... 
btt, bei mir ist es exakt die gleiche Situation: im direkten Umkreis, allgemein auch als "Pampa" bezeichnet, wäre es für mich schwer, etwas zu finden - fahre ich allerdings in den Umkreis Karlsruhe, landet man als IT-Mensch im Schlaraffenland. Ich habe täglich aktuell leider 65km einfach, trotz 90% BAB-Anteil dennoch nicht unbedingt optimal...


----------



## Deimos (10. April 2018)

Rambo244 schrieb:


> Also vor kurzer Zeit hatte ich das gleiche Problem, welchen Weg ich nehmen sollte. Daher habe ich mich mal im Netz erkundigt und habe eine gute Seite gefunden, die mir viel geholfen hat.
> 
> Ich habe meine Ausbildung als Logistikmeister angefangen und ich kann dir ehrlich sagen, dass mir alles schon gefällt.
> Hier ist die Seite – Logistikmeister - Weiterbildung mit Forderung & Ausbilderschein und sie haben auch viele andere Bildungswesen, vielleicht kann es jemandem behilflich sein!


Für was auch immer man sich entscheidet: wichtig finde ich,  dass man sich nicht darauf versteift und mutig genug ist, neue Herausforderungen anzunehmen.
Persönlich bin ich eher der sesshafte Typ, habe die gleichen Freunde seit Jahrzehnten, mag das Landleben und ziehe Stabilität ständigem Wechsel vor. Diese gewisse "Starre" sollte aber nie auf das Berufsleben übergreifen. Berufliche Veränderung ist wichtig, wenn man sich nicht mehr wohl fühlt.
Vor 3 Jahren war ich an einem Punkt, an dem ich zwar beruflich "erfolgreich" war wenn man so will, aber nicht mehr wirklich Befriedigung in meiner Tätigkeit fand. Ich war finanzverantwortlicher Controller und Managementmitglied in einem weltweit operiererenden Geschäftsbereich von 300 Mio. Jahresumsatz in einem grösseren Konzern. Nun bin ich, nach Beginn einer Ausbildung vor bald 3 Jahren, seit einem Jahr als Junior Systemarchitekt / Entwickler tätig - kompletter Quereinstieg also. Das "Prestige" und das "Exposure" sind nicht mehr dasselbe und der Schritt hat einiges an Zeit und Mut erfordert, dem Ganzen ging eine (von derselben Firma bezahlte und hochprofessionelle) Berufsberatung voran. Aber es war die Sache sowas von wert und ich könnte nicht glücklicher sein. Es ist unglaublich geil, wenn man sich morgens auf den Arbeitsalltag freut und sich nicht durch den Tag quälen muss.

In diesem Sinne: die eigenen Ansprüche und Wünsche verändern sich auch mit der Zeit. Da sollte man mutig genug und ehrlich zu sich selber sein, um zu erkennen, dass man sich jederzeit neu orientieren kann und ggf. auch sollte.


----------



## Torben456 (10. April 2018)

Ich bin beruflich bei der Telekom unterwegs. Ich arbeite im Geschäftskunden-Bereich als Techniker, sprich ich schalte und entstöre Standleitungen 

Ich bin momentan ziemlich glücklich im Beruf und bin echt froh mit 22 Jahren schon einen relativ sicheren und unbefristeten Arbeitsvertrag zu haben 

Und das ganze ohne Studium oder dergleichen, ich habe einen simplen Realschul -Abschluss und die Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker bei der Telekom absolviert


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (10. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Ich bin beruflich bei der Telekom unterwegs. Ich arbeite im Geschäftskunden-Bereich als Techniker, sprich ich schalte und entstöre Standleitungen



Dann kannst du mal bei mir vorbeikommen. Die Telekom hat meine VDSL-Leitung (wo am Ende auch nur mit sehr viel Glück 25mbit/s bei rumkommen werden, statt 13mbit/s mit ADSL) entweder falsch oder gar nicht geschaltet (fällt aber wahrscheinlich nicht unter Standleitung und Geschäftskunde bin ich auch nicht, ich bin nicht einmal Telekom-Kunde).
Ich arbeite neben dem Studium zwar in der Glasfaserplanung eines regionalen Internetanbieters, aber meine Wohnung (bzw. WG-Zimmer) ist zur Zeit nicht in der Planung und wird es wohl auch nie sein....
Die Kupferleitungen der Telekom werden hier gerne auch mal nett als "Klingeldraht" bezeichnet.


----------



## Torben456 (10. April 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mal bei mir vorbeikommen. Die Telekom hat meine VDSL-Leitung (wo am Ende auch nur mit sehr viel Glück 25mbit/s bei rumkommen werden, statt 13mbit/s mit ADSL) entweder falsch oder gar nicht geschaltet (fällt aber wahrscheinlich nicht unter Standleitung und Geschäftskunde bin ich auch nicht, ich bin nicht einmal Telekom-Kunde).
> Ich arbeite neben dem Studium zwar in der Glasfaserplanung eines regionalen Internetanbieters, aber meine Wohnung (bzw. WG-Zimmer) ist zur Zeit nicht in der Planung und wird es wohl auch nie sein....
> Die Kupferleitungen der Telekom werden hier gerne auch mal nett als "Klingeldraht" bezeichnet.



Also du wohnst leider zu weit weg, ich wohne in NRW  
Mit ADSL,ADSL2+,VDSL/VDSL2 habe ich zu 90% leider nichts am Hut, manchmal kriege ich aber Aufträge dafür. Ich habe mehr mit SHDSL zu tun, sprich 51X, 44D Leitung etc.. :/ 

Also ich kenne mich mit der Allgemeinen DSL Technik aus, aber mir sind selbst als Techniker die Hände gebunden, da ich leider keine Profile auf die Ports schalten kann, das macht nur der Innendienst/Diagnose^^
Bei 25Mbit/s sollte der Leitungsweg der selbe bleiben, sprich es kommt immer noch aus einem HVT, dann hat der Innendienst vergessen ein neues Profil auf den Port zu laden oder du hängst noch an einem alten Annex B Port, bei 25Mbit/s wird aber oft auf 91Z gesetzt sprich Annex J. Annex J erlaubt es mehr Leistung über die Leitung zu ballern auch über höhere Reichweiten, die Ports haben einfach mehr Power. Weißt du ob du bei ADSL2+ über Annex B angebunden bist oder Annex J, das erkennst du am Splitter, sprich wenn noch ein Analoges oder Digitales Telefon Signal über die Leitung gespeist wird. Manchmal hast du aber sogar bei einem VoIP einen Annex B Anschluss, die Spannung des DIV Ports dient dann aber nur zur Messsung, falls eine Störung auftaucht, wenn die Spannung wegbricht, dann stimmt halt irgendwas physikalisches nicht mehr oder der Port ist defekt


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Ich bin beruflich bei der Telekom unterwegs. Ich arbeite im Geschäftskunden-Bereich als Techniker, sprich ich schalte und entstöre Standleitungen



Da haben wir ja den Richtigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (10. April 2018)

Playstation Support im HomeOffice. Heute waren besonders viele Kiddies unterwegs. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass wir alle Missgeburten sind, am Arsch lecken können und dass wir kotzen werden, wenn der Anwalt mit uns fertig ist.


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2018)

Wer arbeitet eigentlich freiwillig irgendwo im Support?


----------



## keinnick (10. April 2018)

Habe ich eine Zeit lang auch. Muss nicht das schlechteste sein. Kommt auf die Klientel an.


----------



## JackTheHero (10. April 2018)

Ich mag das, vor allem von zu Hause aus, was gibt es besseres. Ich rede eben gerne mit den Kunden und es ist abwechslungsreich. Hab vorher schon 6 Jahre Call-Center gemacht. Dann zu anderer Firma gewechselt wo Support für Ministerien ist und Krankenkassen und Co und deutlich mehr verdient dort. Aber nicht wohl gefühlt. Dann notgedrungen über Leiharbeit in Produktion gearbeitet paar Monate und da Löcher den ganzen tag gebohrt oder Schränke montiert. Da würde ich wahnsinnig werden wenn ich das Jahre machen müsste. Und du machst dich körperlich kaputt wie ich schnell gemerkt hab. Nee, dann lieber von zu Hasue gechillt am Rechner Anrufe entgegen nehmen. ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2018)

Man muss sowas halt mögen. Ich bin froh wenn ich jeden Kundenkontakt nach außen vermeiden kann was glücklicherweise fast immer funktioniert da ich einer der Mitarbeiter bin, die der Kunde in aller Regel nicht zu Gesicht bekommt (falls doch ist was ziemlich schiefgelaufen - oder der Kunde bekommt ne Werksführung ).
Allerdings haste in einem Recht: Leiharbeit und den ganzen Tag Schränke aufbauen ist definitiv noch schlimmer.


----------



## JackTheHero (10. April 2018)

Bei Playstation bekommste auch Sachen mit.. Wenn der Sohnemann dann ein Monatsgehalt in Fortnite V-Bucks versenkt und die Mutter entgeistert anruft und glaubt der Account ist gehacked oder so und schon zur Polizei will und ich ihr dann sage, dass alles von Ihrer Konsole ausgemacht wurde und Erstattung nicht möglich ist und man dann hört wie sie den Jungen anschimpft er solle die Wahrheit sagen sie wollte schon zur Polizei und der das dann wohl zugibt und dann älterer Bruder ans Telefon kommt um mich zu verabschieden und man noch ein Schreien und Schluchzen im Hintergrund hört.. Da tun sich Abgründe auf. ^^ Aber davon erzähle ich dann denen die sagen "Mein Sohn macht sowas nicht." das hat die Mutter mir auch gesagt und wwar davon erst überzeugt. ^^

Manche Menschen sind so verantwortungslos mit Ihren Kindern und die haben dann Zugriff auf Kreditkarte und so.. Von einem Fall hab ich gehört, da waren es dann wohl 10.000 Euro die da versenkt wurden.  Und heute noch im Chat unter Kollegen von einem Fall gehört, der Sohn hat dann bei Amazon wohl noch 2 Motorräder im Wert von 3500 Euro je gekauft.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2018)

Deimos schrieb:


> Für was auch immer man sich entscheidet: wichtig finde ich,  dass man sich nicht darauf versteift und mutig genug ist, neue Herausforderungen anzunehmen.
> Persönlich bin ich eher der sesshafte Typ, habe die gleichen Freunde seit Jahrzehnten, mag das Landleben und ziehe Stabilität ständigem Wechsel vor. Diese gewisse "Starre" sollte aber nie auf das Berufsleben übergreifen. Berufliche Veränderung ist wichtig, wenn man sich nicht mehr wohl fühlt.
> Vor 3 Jahren war ich an einem Punkt, an dem ich zwar beruflich "erfolgreich" war wenn man so will, aber nicht mehr wirklich Befriedigung in meiner Tätigkeit fand. Ich war finanzverantwortlicher Controller und Managementmitglied in einem weltweit operiererenden Geschäftsbereich von 300 Mio. Jahresumsatz in einem grösseren Konzern. Nun bin ich, nach Beginn einer Ausbildung vor bald 3 Jahren, seit einem Jahr als Junior Systemarchitekt / Entwickler tätig - kompletter Quereinstieg also. Das "Prestige" und das "Exposure" sind nicht mehr dasselbe und der Schritt hat einiges an Zeit und Mut erfordert, dem Ganzen ging eine (von derselben Firma bezahlte und hochprofessionelle) Berufsberatung voran. Aber es war die Sache sowas von wert und ich könnte nicht glücklicher sein. Es ist unglaublich geil, wenn man sich morgens auf den Arbeitsalltag freut und sich nicht durch den Tag quälen muss.
> 
> In diesem Sinne: die eigenen Ansprüche und Wünsche verändern sich auch mit der Zeit. Da sollte man mutig genug und ehrlich zu sich selber sein, um zu erkennen, dass man sich jederzeit neu orientieren kann und ggf. auch sollte.


Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht  


JackTheHero schrieb:


> Playstation Support im HomeOffice. Heute waren besonders viele Kiddies unterwegs. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass wir alle Missgeburten sind, am Arsch lecken können und dass wir kotzen werden, wenn der Anwalt mit uns fertig ist.


  Tja, das nenne ich mal einen "interessanten Tag bei der Arbeit. Ich hätte dafür keine Nerven und würde den Job nach kurzer Zeit aufgeben.



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Ich mag das, vor allem von zu Hause aus, was gibt es besseres. Ich rede eben gerne mit den Kunden und es ist abwechslungsreich. Hab vorher schon 6 Jahre Call-Center gemacht. Dann zu anderer Firma gewechselt wo Support für Ministerien ist und Krankenkassen und Co und deutlich mehr verdient dort. Aber nicht wohl gefühlt. Dann notgedrungen über Leiharbeit in Produktion gearbeitet paar Monate und da Löcher den ganzen tag gebohrt oder Schränke montiert. Da würde ich wahnsinnig werden wenn ich das Jahre machen müsste. Und du machst dich körperlich kaputt wie ich schnell gemerkt hab. Nee, dann lieber von zu Hasue gechillt am Rechner Anrufe entgegen nehmen. ^^


Aktuell muss ich wegen Krankheit eines Mitarbeiters seit einem Monat nur noch Schachteln zukleben, bei je einem Gewicht von 5-6kg eigentlich ganz ok, aber wenn du 300-400 solcher täglich machst und manche sogar 10kg haben, dann willst du die nicht mehr hochheben und nicht mehr zukleben.  



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Bei Playstation bekommste auch Sachen mit.. Wenn der Sohnemann dann ein Monatsgehalt in Fortnite V-Bucks versenkt und die Mutter entgeistert anruft und glaubt der Account ist gehacked oder so und schon zur Polizei will und ich ihr dann sage, dass alles von Ihrer Konsole ausgemacht wurde und Erstattung nicht möglich ist und man dann hört wie sie den Jungen anschimpft er solle die Wahrheit sagen sie wollte schon zur Polizei und der das dann wohl zugibt und dann älterer Bruder ans Telefon kommt um mich zu verabschieden und man noch ein Schreien und Schluchzen im Hintergrund hört.. Da tun sich Abgründe auf. ^^ Aber davon erzähle ich dann denen die sagen "Mein Sohn macht sowas nicht." das hat die Mutter mir auch gesagt und wwar davon erst überzeugt. ^^
> 
> Manche Menschen sind so verantwortungslos mit Ihren Kindern und die haben dann Zugriff auf Kreditkarte und so.. Von einem Fall hab ich gehört, da waren es dann wohl 10.000 Euro die da versenkt wurden.  Und heute noch im Chat unter Kollegen von einem Fall gehört, der Sohn hat dann bei Amazon wohl noch 2 Motorräder im Wert von 3500 Euro je gekauft.



Da werden sich die Eltern aber freuen


----------



## JackTheHero (11. April 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Tja, das nenne ich mal einen "interessanten Tag bei der Arbeit. Ich hätte dafür keine Nerven und würde den Job nach kurzer Zeit aufgeben.



Da hilft nur ein gesundes Maß an Gleichgültigkeit. ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2018)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Da hilft nur ein gesundes Maß an Gleichgültigkeit. ^^



Stimmt, ist eigentlich eine gute Idee, nutze ich öfters mal im Alltag, habe Privat schon genug zu tun


----------

